# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Transition nergtique: les nergies du futur, EnR, Nuclaire, etc.

## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

A l'heure ou  la transition nergtique est une devenue une urgence autant pour des raisons cologiques/climatiques que pour assurer notre indpendance nergtique, j'ouvre ce nouveau sujet pour centraliser les informations sur les diffrentes technologies susceptibles de remplacer les nergies fossiles et pour dbattre des choix franais.

*- EnR, panneaux solaires, olien, lectrolyseurs, catalyseurs, le vecteur hydrogne...*
Postez vos informations/liens et commentaires sur ces technologies en progrs constants.
*
- Politique Franaise, arbitrage nuclaire/EnR et EPR2/SMR*
L'Allemagne et la France se sont mis rcemment d'accord sur un plan hydrogne. Au dernires nouvelles nous en tions l. En rsumer la France voudrait faire passer la production d'hydrogne  partir du nuclaire comme de l'hydrogne vert, et donc pouvoir l'inclure dans la directive europenne sur les nergies renouvelables. C'est inacceptable pour de nombreux pays europens dont l'Allemagne alors que ces mmes pays ne verraient pas d'inconvnients  la reconnaissance de la contribution de lnergie nuclaire pour la politique climatique, ce qui n'est pas le mme sujet.

N'est-ce pas l une faon pour la France d'viter de respecter ses engagements concernant le dveloppement des nergies renouvelables, ce qui devrait lui coter une amende de plusieurs centaines de millions d'euros ? Passons pour l'amende qui pourra sans doute tre ngocie, notre sous investissement dans ce domaine ne reflte-t-il pas la tentation d'un "tout nuclaire" qui limiteraient d'autant nos quipements et notre savoir faire dans les EnR qui sont  mon avis plus porteuses d'avenir que les EPR2 ? Un sous investissement d'autant plus regrettable que notre parc nuclaire vieillissant et long  mettre aux normes n'est pas en mesure de rpondre  nos besoins pour l'hiver prochain.

Peut-tre faudrait-il sparer ces deux sujets pour plus de clart mais ils sont complmentaires. 

Etant donn les inconvnients non ngligeables du nuclaire, ses dchets, ses consquences catastrophiques en cas d'explosion accidentelle ou volontaire (guerres, attentats terroristes), les cots du dmantlement systmatiquement sous-valus, et le fait que nous restons in fine dpendants des importations de matires fissiles, le rapport bnfices/risques doit tre valu en fonction des potentialits relles des EnR qui ne possdent pas ces inconvnients.

Par ailleurs les EnR sont une alternative d'autant plus intressante qu'elles sont associes  des possibilits de stockage. Le vecteur hydrogne semble tre aujourd'hui le plus prometteur conjugu  la baisse du cot des lectrolyseurs, ou d'autres technologies qui par exemple permettent de convertir le photovoltaque directement en hydrogne. En bout de chane, les piles  hydrogne font aussi l'objet de nombreuses recherches et sont en progrs constants.

Dans ce contexte en volution rapide, est-il ncessaire de faire des investissements massifs dans le nuclaire de type EPR2 comme le prconise Total (qui en souhaiterait 15  20), ou simplement quelques uns le temps de faire faire la transition avec les EnR et le vecteur hydrogne ? 

Aussi la question des EPR2 se pose  l'intrieur mme du choix du nuclaire car de nombreux clients potentiels souhaiteraient de petites centrales type SMR qui possdent des avantages importants: meilleure gestion des dchets, 2 fois plus rapides  construire, cot du KW infrieur, et thoriquement aucun risque de fusion du coeur. Le poids des lobbies des multinationales qui favoriseront toujours les super structures qu'elles sont les seules  pouvoir financer/exploiter ne va-t-il pas jouer en dfaveur de l'intrt gnral, y compris de nos capacits d'exportations des SMR si nous prenons trop de retard sur cette technologie, et diminuer par la mme occasion l'intrt et les investissements pour les EnR en France ?

Selon moi, l'essentiel de nos projets devraient se focaliser sur les EnR et l'hydrogne dont les domaines d'applications sont immenses, en restant investi sur les SRM beaucoup plus modulaires/exportables et apparemment plus "conviviaux" ce qui nous permettraient de faire une transition plus en douceur (la fusion nuclaire trop lointaine est ici hors sujet). 

Avances technologiques des EnR, arbitrage nuclaire/EnR et au sein mme du nuclaire, vastes sujets. Vos expriences personnelles en solaire ou petit olien peuvent aussi enrichir le dbat.

----------


## micka132

> Vos expriences personnelles en solaire ou petit olien peuvent aussi enrichir le dbat.


L'Energie solaire, utilisable sur les toits des entreprises/hangar/centre commerciaux dans un premier temps ca serait top. C'est dj hyper moche, le solaire ne pourrait que l'embellir. 
Pour les habitations, c'est  voir. Peut-tre des innovations sur les tuiles solaires pourraient rendre d'accord tout le monde. Par contre des "champs de panneaux solaires", c'est une hrsie cologique et esthtique. 

Pour les oliennes, peut-tre qu'en ayant une olienne par-ci par-l ca ne choquerait pas, par contre les regrouper  un seul endroit, c'est l aussi une hrsie cologique et esthtique.

Pour la rentabilit je n'y connais pas grand chose  niveau industriel, mais avec de petit moyen (centaine d'euro) on peut se procurer du solaire ou de l'olien. Avec le solaire on obtient quelque chose, avec l'olien c'est de l'argent brul. Il semble qu'il faille une taille minimale sur l'olien pour avoir de la rentabilit, et donc forcement un impact sur le quotidien.

----------


## Erviewthink

L'olien et le solaire est produit en Chine, la politique franaise de subventionner ces nergies subventionne donc en ralit l'industrie chinoise, de plus en mettant un tarif de rachat de l'lectricit plus cher sur ces nergies a affaiblit le parc nuclaire franais, car a ruine l'tat alors qu'ils ont une nergie moins chre et plus fiable sur la dure.

Ces nergies tant intermittentes, pas de solaire la nuit et peu ou pas les jours ou il ne fait pas beau et peu quand on n'est pas en t, l'olien pas d'nergie quand il n'y a pas de vent, elles sont un mirage nous faisant croire que grce  ces nergies, qui n'ont de vert que la propagande des colos, nous permettront de garder notre niveau de vie sans le nuclaire et les nergies fossiles, elles contribuent et contribueront que faiblement  la production d'nergie lectrique dans le futur, de plus les interfacer pour avoir un systme non intermittent est une galre car il faut mettre en place des moyens pour stocker l'lectricit qui sont peu efficaces et polluant (cf les batteries).    

De plus ces nergies tant diffusent elles demandent beaucoup de surface compar  d'autres nergies. En plus d'tre moche un champ d'oliennes ou de panneaux solaires contribue  la destruction de la biodiversit.

Dployer ces nergies en masse est donc une gabegie et un non sens que nous allons payer dans le futur  cause d'idologues qui ont une peur non justifie des dchets nuclaires.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour les oliennes, peut-tre qu'en ayant une olienne par-ci par-l ca ne choquerait pas, par contre les regrouper  un seul endroit, c'est l aussi une hrsie cologique et esthtique.


 Tout dpend o, il y a beaucoup de plateaux inhabits o a ne drange personne, j'en vois aussi le long de certaines autoroutes et je ne trouve pas qu'elle dnaturent le paysage en pleine campagne.




> Pour la rentabilit je n'y connais pas grand chose  niveau industriel, mais avec de petit moyen (centaine d'euro) on peut se procurer du solaire ou de l'olien. Avec le solaire on obtient quelque chose, avec l'olien c'est de l'argent brul. Il semble qu'il faille une taille minimale sur l'olien pour avoir de la rentabilit, et donc forcement un impact sur le quotidien.


 J'ai parl du petit olien pour n'oublier personne mais typiquement  part les agriculteurs ou gros propritaires terriens cela concerne trs peu de particuliers. Les mts doivent faire minimum 10 mtres pour du petit olien, sinon le micro olien reste du gadget ou ventuellement pour des applications trs particulires.




> L'Energie solaire, utilisable sur les toits des entreprises/hangar/centre commerciaux dans un premier temps ca serait top. C'est dj hyper moche, le solaire ne pourrait que l'embellir.


Oui c'est du bon sens. D'autant plus qu' terme on pourra si besoin les coupler avec des solutions de stockage. Sur Clermont-FD je ne vois rien autour de chez moi, ni mme en circulant un peu en voiture et j'ai plutt l'impression que c'est  peu prs pareil ailleurs dans le Puy de Dme sauf anecdotiquement par ci par l. Il me semble que se sont les particuliers qui ont fait le plus grand nombre d'installations. C'est ce qui me fait dire entre autre que les EnR ne sont pas une priorit du gouvernement. Qu'en est-il rellement dans les autres villes/rgions ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Par ici, en Bretagne, beaucoup de structures agricoles ont des panneaux solaires monts sur pylne.
Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas dans d'autres rgions.

----------


## ONTAYG

> L'olien et le solaire est produit en Chine


Les oliennes de Saint Nazaire ont t produites et assembles en France.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Les oliennes de Saint Nazaire ont t produites et assembles en France.


Ils sont forts  Saint Nazaire ils ont construit tous les composants et circuits lectriques, la turbine et tout ce qui va avec  ::roll:: . Tout a avec des mtaux rares et d'autres composants venant de France  ::roll:: .

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ils sont forts  Saint Nazaire ils ont construit tous les composants et circuits lectriques, la turbine et tout ce qui va avec . Tout a avec des mtaux rares et d'autres composants venant de France .


A part la nourriture (et encore) tu trouves beaucoup de produits 100 % franais ?

Revend ton PC.

----------


## Erviewthink

Le rapport ? C'est pas moi qui avance que les oliennes de Saint Nazaire ont t fabriques l bas, alors que c'est faux.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Le rapport ? C'est pas moi qui avance que les oliennes de Saint Nazaire ont t fabriques l bas, alors que c'est faux.


Les oliennes de Saint Nazaire ont t fabriqus en France et en Espagne, et bien sr qu'il y a des composants venants d'ailleurs.

https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...france-1243278

C'est toi qui a crit que tout tait produit en Chine, ce qui est faut et cela  cre des emplois en France.

----------


## Erviewthink

D'o vient le mtal de ton olienne ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> D'o vient le mtal de ton olienne ?


Oui donc  ce compte l, et pour reprendre ton principe, les chantiers naval franais ne devraient pas exister parce qu'en ralit ils financent l'industrie chinoise, etc, etc. Et si l'on extrapole  toutes les matires premires importes on ne devrait plus rien fabriquer du tout. 

Aprs dans tous les cas, que tu fabriques de l'lectricit  base de nuclaire ou d'EnR, dans tous les cas il faudra trouver un moyen de stoker cette nergie et la rendre portable. Apparemment aujourd'hui c'est soit des batteries, soit le vecteur hydrogne et les piles  hydrogne et l'on en revient toujours  des importations de matires premires. Faut-il pour autant arrter tous nos investissements et recherches dans ces domaines ?

----------


## ONTAYG

> D'o vient le mtal de ton olienne ?


D'o vient ton PC, ton tlphone ?

Tous les pays sont obligs d'importer tel ou telle matire premire.

Je pense que tu devrais enlever tes illres.

----------


## Erviewthink

Sauf que pour les nergies diffuses t'as besoin de plus de ressources pour capter la mme quantit d'nergie.

C'est toi qui devrait enlever tes illres tu te fais avoir par la propagande colo anti nuclaire.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Sauf que pour les nergies diffuses t'as besoin de plus de ressources pour capter la mme quantit d'nergie.
> 
> C'est toi qui devrait enlever tes illres tu te fais avoir par la propagande colo anti nuclaire.


Rien ne te fais dire dans mes propos que je suis anti nuclaire, au contraire et je suis pour que l'on multiplie les sources d'nergie.

Au dpart c'tait pour te contredire en te montrant que l'on construit aussi en France et en Europe des oliennes et  part certains matriaux et que l'on enrichi aussi le travail en France.

----------


## micka132

J'tais pass  cot de cette info:

Ds juillet 2023 les grands parkings devront avoir des panneaux solaires (dans le dtail faut encore compter 3-5 ans de plus).

https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...yY1BPLpPVpSRWM

----------


## ONTAYG

> J'tais pass  cot de cette info:
> 
> Ds juillet 2023 les grands parkings devront avoir des panneaux solaires (dans le dtail faut encore compter 3-5 ans de plus).
> 
> https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...yY1BPLpPVpSRWM


Je trouve cela une bonne chose, c'est des surfaces qui pourront se rendre utiles et cela te protgera des intempries (pluies et soleil) lorsque tu remplis le coffre de la voiture.

Si cela peut allger la consommation des grandes surfaces, et voir alimenter des prises pour les chargements des VE (mme si cela ne suffira pas) cela fera un petite contribution.

D'autant plus que pour les panneaux on a dj des recycleurs en France.

----------


## escartefigue

Oui c'est plutt une bonne chose, les super et hypermarchs sont concerns, mais galement de nombreuses autres entreprises, des cliniques et hpitaux, certaines administrations...
Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi avoir choisi un nombre de places plutt que la superficie comme critre d'ligibilit ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sauf que pour les nergies diffuses t'as besoin de plus de ressources pour capter la mme quantit d'nergie.


Plus ou moins de ressources n'est pas le seul critre  retenir. Par exemple le mtal est recyclable  l'infini, ce n'est donc pas la mme problmatique que pour les ressources qui ne le sont pas ou moins. Les terres rares pourraient tre recycles mais elles ne le sont que marginalement aujourd'hui (~1%) car ce n'est pas rentable, on s'y intressera plus srieusement quand le cot du recyclage sera concurrentiel avec leur extraction, mais cela peut varier aussi suivant l'volution des techniques. 

L'uranium non plus n'est pas inpuisable. Il peut tre recycl en partie et ce ne sont pas des chinois que nous dpendons cette fois-ci mais des russes. S'ajoute  cela des pannes en sries dans le recyclage du combustible et une filire au bord de la saturation. Pas impossible que nous abandonnions  terme le recyclage ce qui se traduira par une quantit de dchets accrue et un puisement plus rapide des ressources. Et puis nous jouons les apprentis sorciers avec les dchets les plus radioactifs qui devront tre surveills des centaines/milliers d'annes.





> C'est toi qui devrait enlever tes illres tu te fais avoir par la propagande colo anti nuclaire.


N'est-ce pas toi qui a des illres pro nuclaire en balayant d'un revers de main tous ses inconvnients et en caricaturant les EnR ? Personne ici n'a parl de sortir rapidement du nuclaire, et de surcroit tre colo n'est pas une tare. Parmi eux, ceux qui sont ouvertement anti nuclaire ont peut-tre des arguments qu'il convient de comprendre avant de les rejeter tous en blocs sous le seul prtexte qu'ils seraient colos et par dfinition stupides si j'interprte bien tes propos. C'est prcisment notre manque de prudence/anticipation qui nous a conduit  la situation environnementale actuelle qui n'est pas brillante, loin s'en faut, le minimum serait d'en retenir la leon.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour la production, comme beaucoup je suis peu convaincu par l olien. Mais il a l'avantage de reprsenter une alternative au gaz ou au nuclaire le soir... Quand le solaire ne sert plus a rien.

Aujourd'hui on produit environ 10% de notre nergie avec du gaz en continu. 

Pour le solaire j'avais vu de bons retours de la part d'agriculteurs qui trouvait que a pouvait servir a planter des plantes fragiles ou a faire patre des btes a l'ombre. L'installation tait alors en gruyre avec des trou pour que la lumire arrive en dessous.


Maintenant je trouve que plus que la production, c'est le stockage qui pose question.
Stockage qui peut tre fait soit en modifiant les habitudes des gens, soit en trouvant des techniques permettant ce stockage a l'chelle individuelle ou collective.

En effet le gaz et le ptrole restent simple a stocker. Ce qui donne de nombreux avantages... En particulier la possibilit de lisser la demande sur l'annee. Du fioul livr en juin chauffera aussi bien la maison que celui livr en fvrier.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Plus ou moins de ressources n'est pas le seul critre  retenir. Par exemple le mtal est recyclable  l'infini, ce n'est donc pas la mme problmatique que pour les ressources qui ne le sont pas ou moins. Les terres rares pourraient tre recycles mais elles ne le sont que marginalement aujourd'hui (~1%) car ce n'est pas rentable, on s'y intressera plus srieusement quand le cot du recyclage sera concurrentiel avec leur extraction, mais cela peut varier aussi suivant l'volution des techniques. 
> 
> L'uranium non plus n'est pas inpuisable. Il peut tre recycl en partie et ce ne sont pas des chinois que nous dpendons cette fois-ci mais des russes. S'ajoute  cela des pannes en sries dans le recyclage du combustible et une filire au bord de la saturation. Pas impossible que nous abandonnions  terme le recyclage ce qui se traduira par une quantit de dchets accrue et un puisement plus rapide des ressources. Et puis nous jouons les apprentis sorciers avec les dchets les plus radioactifs qui devront tre surveills des centaines/milliers d'annes.
> 
> 
> 
> N'est-ce pas toi qui a des illres pro nuclaire en balayant d'un revers de main tous ses inconvnients et en caricaturant les EnR ? Personne ici n'a parl de sortir rapidement du nuclaire, et de surcroit tre colo n'est pas une tare. Parmi eux, ceux qui sont ouvertement anti nuclaire ont peut-tre des arguments qu'il convient de comprendre avant de les rejeter tous en blocs sous le seul prtexte qu'ils seraient colos et par dfinition stupides si j'interprte bien tes propos. C'est prcisment notre manque de prudence/anticipation qui nous a conduit  la situation environnementale actuelle qui n'est pas brillante, loin s'en faut, le minimum serait d'en retenir la leon.


Je ne suis pas anti enr, je suis anti olien et anti solaire de masse. Je suis pour l'autoconsommation et contre la production. L'uranium n'est pas inpuisable mais c'est un matriau dense qu'il est facile de stocker.

Les dchets nuclaires sont un faux problme qui fait fantasmer les esprits les plus troits. C'est quoi le problme d'enfouir des dchets vitrifis  500m sous la terre dans une poche d'argile impermable ? Tu vas me dire on ne sait pas ce qu'il va se passer dans le futur les dchets peuvent remonter comme par magie, et bien c'est faux, dj ces dchets seront mis dans des rgions qui ne bougent pas beaucoup sur le temps long gologique, et deuximement il existe le fossile d'une vielle centrale nuclaire naturelle ici https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...turel_d%27Oklo et magie les dchets de la fission de l'uranium n'ont pas boug et sont dans cette grotte. 

C'est assez trange je croyais que les cailloux avaient des ailes et des jambes et qu'ils sautaient et volaient quand bon leur semble, il faut croire que non.

De plus cette nergie tant dense il faut peu de matire pour la produire, ce qui implique peu de dchets. Depuis le dbut du nuclaire on a 3 650 m3 
 de dchets haute intensit https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestio...tifs_en_France, pour rappel le volume d'une piscine olympique c'est 2500 m3 ... Bref rien sur l'chelle d'un territoire comme la France.

Je suis de facto pro nuclaire mais pas parce que c'est le nuclaire, juste parce que je suis pragmatique et raliste.

----------


## ONTAYG

> je suis anti olien et anti solaire de masse


Je trouve que c'est une bonne solution comme le OffShore, ou les panneaux sur les parkings qui peuvent limiter la consommation des grandes surfaces.

C'est comme des installation solaires au-dessus de certaines cultures qui protgent de la grle et des rayons trop ardents du soleil. Je trouve cela une bonne utilisation de production de masse.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,




> Premirement le ton agressif sur le l'crit a veut tout et rien dire, c'est ton interprtation et ta susceptibilit qui entrent en jeu. 
> 
> Deuximement sur la cohrence de mes propos  part des moins ou des rponses  ct je n'ai vu aucun commentaire intelligible sur ce que je dis, sans doute parce que vous tes au dessus de a  ou ..... ou que vous n'avez aucun argument .
> 
> Pour finir ce n'est pas parce vous n'aimez pas qu'on vous contredise qu'on a forcment tort sur ce qu'on dit, vous n'aimez juste pas tre contredits, mais je n'en ai cure comme le disait mon arrire arrire arrire grand pre.


A propos d'incohrence et d'agressivit, je rponds ici pour ne pas multiplier les hors sujets dans le topic de la crise en Ukraine.

*1/* Tu prtends que l'on se ferait avoir par les colos anti nuclaire alors que personne n'a parl de sortir du nuclaire, encore moins d'en sortir rapidement.




> Si l'hydrogne tait le remde miracle pour stocker l'lectricit on l'utiliserait dj  grande chelle. Le brandir en totem contre le nuclaire est, je suis dsol de le dire, une btise sans nom. Si on ne l'utilise pas c'est qu'il a des raisons :
> 
> https://www.ifpenergiesnouvelles.fr/...e%20utilisable.


*2/* Ce n'est pas parce que l'hydrogne n'a pas t utilis  grande chelle pour stocker l'lectricit dans le pass qu'il ne le sera pas dans le futur. Les techniques voluent, les impratifs galement. Et l'intrt de notre indpendance vis  vis des nergies fossiles s'est considrablement renforc dernirement avec la crise en Ukraine. 

Autant d'impratifs qui font que nous devons acclrer nos recherches et investissements dans le stockage et la portabilit de l'lectricit, notamment pour les transports qui reprsentent environ 25% des missions de CO2. Si les batteries peuvent tre envisages dans un premier temps pour les vhicules lgers (~50% du CO2 des transports), l'hydrogne est actuellement la solution privilgie pour les gros transporteurs. 

Sans oubli qu'il permet en mme temps, de faire entrer les EnR dans la boucle des nergies stockables et a c'est crucial pour le mix nergtique. Donc il est trs probable qu' dfaut d'tre un remde miracle, il devienne nanmoins trs employ et il le sera d'autant plus vite et sera d'autant plus efficace que nous investirons et dvelopperont cette technologie.

*3/* Personne n'a brandi l'hydrogne en totem contre le nuclaire, tu as des  priori sur nos propos, encore une fois tu rponds sans savoir de quoi l'on parle.

*4/* Je n'ai rien vu de rdhibitoire dans le lien que tu as donn, qui de surcrot provient de l'IFP, institut franais du ptrole, peut tre pas le plus enclin  promouvoir l'hydrogne et les EnR. Cela dit, ils n'affirment nulle part que nous ne l'utiliserons pas mais que cela dpend de beaucoup de facteurs, ce qui est vrai pour tout en fait.


*5/* Tu minimises systmatiquement tous les dangers du nuclaire y compris les consquences de l'accident de Fukushima, par exemple ici et l.




> L pour l'instant c'est toi qui fait du hors sujet avec la promotion de ton topic. 
> 
> Pour en revenir avec le sujet, on parle de guerre et pas d'attaque terroriste a n'a rien  voir, de plus les centrales nuclaires sont gnralement loignes des villes sauf si tu me trouves une centrale dans le centre ville d'une ville en France. Le but d'une attaque terroriste c'est de faire le plus de victimes le plus rapidement possible, j'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques comment tu fais a en attaquant une centrale nuclaire,  part en balanant une bombe thermo/nuclaire dessus je vois pas comment.


*6/* Ton introduction est lamentable, car tout le monde gagne  viter les hors sujets. Si ce genre de rplique enfantine t'amuses, on suppose que tu es  court d'arguments,  la fin de ta vie.

*7/* Pour la suite, es-tu vraiment conscient des normits que tu racontes ? Dfinition du terrorisme selon wiki: "Le terrorisme est l'emploi de la terreur  des fins idologiques". Ce n'est pas obligatoirement de faire le plus de victimes le plus rapidement possible, on a pas ncessairement besoin de a pour faire du chantage, cf. prises d'otages etc. Dans un monde instable et imprvisible, il n'est pas garanti que les moyens de pressions ne vont pas se diversifier et voluer dans tous les sens. Sur le principe il suffit de faire des dgts considrables, et l'explosion d'une ou plusieurs centrales nuclaire pourrait effectivement semer la terreur. Parier sur les actes que feront ou ne feront pas toutes les organisations terroristes (indpendantes ou subventionnes par des gouvernements) dans le futur pour en dgager une certitude est une absurdit abyssale. 

*8/* Quant  la ncessit d'une bombe thermonuclaire, que je sache, les prcdents accidents nuclaires n'taient pas la consquence d'un bombardement, mais d'un dfaut de refroidissement... beaucoup plus facile  provoquer.

Donc ne t'tonnes pas d'avoir eu 7 "moins" sans explications sur cette rponse, c'est tellement  l'ouest qu'on se dit que ce n'est pas la peine de dbattre avec quelqu'un qui nous sort de tels arguments, sans manifestement rflchir  ce qu'il dit.


*Symptmes :* 
1/ Dni systmatique des inconvnients et dangers du nuclaire, y compris des prcdents accidents.
2/ Sous-estimation systmatique des potentialits des EnR notamment du vecteur hydrogne.
3/ Stigmatisation des colos qui seraient ncessairement des idalistes rveurs et peureux sans formation scientifique, qui par dfinition ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent.
4/ Pseudo science prdictive des comportements humains sense pargner pour toujours le nuclaire des actes de malveillance.
5/ Ton hautain limite ddaigneux et agressif, suffisance caractrise.
6/ Conclusion globale incitative au tout nuclaire sans aucune restriction/discussion.

*Diagnostic :*
Jancovicite aigue, stade avanc.

*Traitement en premire intention* :
- Diversifier ses sources d'information.

*Si les symptmes persistent* :
- Marabout Africain ou sorciers du Berry pour exorcisme et soutenir le made in France.


Bon allez je plaisante hein, mais juste pour la dernire phrase. 

Sinon l'histoire des "terroristes qui auraient toujours autre chose de mieux  faire", "le nuclaire caca" pour insinuer que les critiques sont faites par des enfants attards, "l'hydrogne inadapt parce que a existe depuis longtemps donc on le saurait...", la conclusion du tout nuclaire sans autre choix raisonnable possible, le problme des dchets hautement toxiques miraculeusement disparu puisqu'il se rsume  calculer le volume d'une piscine, le discours hautain et suffisant, c'est du Jancovici dans le texte, on est bien d'accord puisque je peux facilement retrouver des extraits de chacune de ces citations.

Ce n'est pas parce que Jancovici dit des choses intressantes pendant 99% du temps de ses confrences, que le 1% restant est tout aussi brillant ou incontestable. Je suis trs souvent d'accord avec lui sur ses constats, mais pas ncessairement sur ses conclusions et nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas, je veux dire y compris des scientifiques, politiques etc. tout aussi comptents que lui. Notes bien que je ne suis qu'un observateur qui s'informe  droite,  gauche, bref un peu partout sans me prtendre spcialiste de la question. Par contre je repre assez facilement les arnaques intellectuelles, et il en sort des remarquables qui finalement le rendent suspect, pas 100% neutre/objectif, dont le 1% restant que j'ai cit dans mon paragraphe prcdent.

J'ai ouvert ce topic pour que l'on puisse discuter de tout. Cela suppose tre en droit de tout critiquer pourvu que l'on justifie ses arguments autrement que par des affirmations premptoires. Si donc tu pouvais tolrer que l'on puisse mettre des opinions qui ne sont pas toutes conformes  celles de ton mentor, sans te sentir offens et nous ressortir le pire du Jancovici, c'est  dire certaines caricatures grossires et une suffisance  l'identique plus que dtestable, tu deviendrais tout d'un coup plus crdible, et va savoir, avec des arguments tays, peut-tre mme suffisamment convaincant pour nous faire partager et admettre certaines de ses conclusions. Aprs le monde entier ne tourne pas autour de lui, hein, faut voir aussi ce qui se dit et ce qui se passe ailleurs.

Einstein n'avait pas saisi toute la globalit, et personne aujourd'hui non plus mme si l'on en sait un peu plus. Une croyance monothiste exacerbe peut nous conduire  de l'intolrance et des excs, des rigidits, jusqu' tenir des propos incohrents pour soutenir cote que cote la parole divine inaltrable grave dans le marbre. C'est une parabole bien sr, histoire de dire qu'il faut voyager dans sa tte, toujours voyager, pour plus de libert et augmenter le choix des possibles.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> A propos d'incohrence et d'agressivit, je rponds ici pour ne pas multiplier les hors sujets dans le topic de la crise en Ukraine.
> 
> *1/* Tu prtends que l'on se ferait avoir par les colos anti nuclaire alors que personne n'a parl de sortir du nuclaire, encore moins d'en sortir rapidement.


Bonjour,

Pour commencer, je pense que tu ferais mieux de dormir que de me rpondre  3h du mat, dormir c'est important.

Du coup tu fais un hors sujet ici...




> *2/* Ce n'est pas parce que l'hydrogne n'a pas t utilis  grande chelle pour stocker l'lectricit dans le pass qu'il ne le sera pas dans le futur. Les techniques voluent, les impratifs galement. Et l'intrt de notre indpendance vis  vis des nergies fossiles s'est considrablement renforc dernirement avec la crise en Ukraine. 
> 
> Autant d'impratifs qui font que nous devons acclrer nos recherches et investissements dans le stockage et la portabilit de l'lectricit, notamment pour les transports qui reprsentent environ 25% des missions de CO2. Si les batteries peuvent tre envisages dans un premier temps pour les vhicules lgers (~50% du CO2 des transports), l'hydrogne est actuellement la solution privilgie pour les gros transporteurs. 
> 
> Sans oubli qu'il permet en mme temps, de faire entrer les EnR dans la boucle des nergies stockables et a c'est crucial pour le mix nergtique. Donc il est trs probable qu' dfaut d'tre un remde miracle, il devienne nanmoins trs employ et il le sera d'autant plus vite et sera d'autant plus efficace que nous investirons et dvelopperont cette technologie.


Donc toi tu vas remplacer les milliards de tonnes de carburants utiliss par de l'hydrogne pour les transports tout en sachant qu'on a besoin d'lectricit pour autre chose  ::aie::  et d'hydrogne pour autre chose au hasard les engrais et la production d'acier  ::aie::  ::aie:: .




> *3/* Personne n'a brandi l'hydrogne en totem contre le nuclaire, tu as des  priori sur nos propos, encore une fois tu rponds sans savoir de quoi l'on parle.
> 
> *4/* Je n'ai rien vu de rdhibitoire dans le lien que tu as donn, qui de surcrot provient de l'IFP, institut franais du ptrole, peut tre pas le plus enclin  promouvoir l'hydrogne et les EnR. Cela dit, ils n'affirment nulle part que nous ne l'utiliserons pas mais que cela dpend de beaucoup de facteurs, ce qui est vrai pour tout en fait.


Tu veux remplacer le ptrole des transports par l'hydrogne "vert" alors mme qu'on en produit pas assez et qu'on en produira pas assez car on devra produire des engrais et de l'acier avec, gnrer de l'lectricit pour la socit et en plus remplir les batteries des transports  ::ptdr:: .  Donc j'appelle a le mettre en totem.




> *5/* Tu minimises systmatiquement tous les dangers du nuclaire y compris les consquences de l'accident de Fukushima, par exemple ici et l.


Combien il y a eu de morts avec le nuclaire civil ? Je ne comprends pas cette hystrisation sur le sujet des dangers du nuclaire.




> *6/* Ton introduction est lamentable, car tout le monde gagne  viter les hors sujets. Si ce genre de rplique enfantine t'amuses, on suppose que tu es  court d'arguments,  la fin de ta vie.


Quelle introduction ? Tu parles de la partie sur la susceptibilit ? Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de faux l dedans, je n'attaquais personne en particulier je rappelais juste une vidence.




> *7/* Pour la suite, es-tu vraiment conscient des normits que tu racontes ? Dfinition du terrorisme selon wiki: "Le terrorisme est l'emploi de la terreur  des fins idologiques". Ce n'est pas obligatoirement de faire le plus de victimes le plus rapidement possible, on a pas ncessairement besoin de a pour faire du chantage, cf. prises d'otages etc. Dans un monde instable et imprvisible, il n'est pas garanti que les moyens de pressions ne vont pas se diversifier et voluer dans tous les sens. Sur le principe il suffit de faire des dgts considrables, et l'explosion d'une ou plusieurs centrales nuclaire pourrait effectivement semer la terreur. Parier sur les actes que feront ou ne feront pas toutes les organisations terroristes (indpendantes ou subventionnes par des gouvernements) dans le futur et en dgager une certitude est une absurdit abyssale.


Nan mais exploser une centrale nuclaire  ::roll:: , dj faut rentrer dedans, pas juste faire comme green peace, fin je sais pas se tordre les cheveux pour rien, ya plus facile  faire sauter.




> *8/* Quant  la ncessit d'une bombe thermonuclaire, que je sache, les prcdents accidents nuclaires n'taient la consquence d'un bombardement, mais d'un dfaut de refroidissement... beaucoup plus facile  provoquer.
> 
> Donc ne t'tonnes pas d'avoir eu 7 "moins" sans explications sur cette rponse, c'est tellement  l'ouest qu'on se dit que ce n'est pas la peine de dbattre avec quelqu'un qui nous sort de tels arguments, sans manifestement rflchir  ce qu'il dit.


Il y a eu combien de morts avec le nuclaire civil encore une fois ? Vous avez peur d'un fantme pas ma faute si vous n'tes pas rationnels.





> Sinon l'histoire des "terroristes qui auraient toujours autre chose de mieux  faire", "le nuclaire caca" pour insinuer que les critiques sont faites par des enfants attards, "l'hydrogne inadapt parce que a existe depuis longtemps donc on le saurait...", la conclusion du "tout nuclaire sans autre choix raisonnable possible", le problme des dchets hautement toxiques miraculeusement disparu puisqu'il se rsume  calculer le volume d'une piscine, le discours hautain et suffisant, c'est du Jancovici dans le texte, on est bien d'accord puisque je peux facilement retrouver des extraits de chacune de ces citations.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que Jancovici dit des choses intressantes pendant 99% du temps de ses confrences, que le 1% restant est tout aussi brillant ou incontestable. Je suis trs souvent d'accord avec lui sur ses constats, mais pas ncessairement sur ses conclusions et nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas, je veux dire y compris des scientifiques, politiques etc. tout aussi comptents que lui. Notes bien que je ne suis qu'un observateur qui s'informe  droite,  gauche, bref un peu partout sans me prtendre spcialiste de la question. Par contre je repre assez facilement les arnaques intellectuelles, et il en sort des remarquables qui au final le rendent suspect, pas 100% neutre/objectif, dont le 1% restant que j'ai cit dans mon paragraphe prcdent.
> 
> J'ai ouvert ce topic pour que l'on puisse discuter de tout. Cela suppose tre en droit de tout critiquer pourvu que l'on justifie ses arguments autrement que par des affirmations premptoires. Si donc tu pouvais tolrer que l'on puisse mettre des opinions qui ne sont pas toutes conformes  celles de ton mentor, sans te sentir offens et nous ressortir le pire du Jancovici, c'est  dire certaines caricatures grossires et une suffisance  l'identique plus que dtestable, tu deviendrais tout d'un coup plus crdible, et va savoir, avec des arguments tays, peut-tre mme suffisamment convaincant pour nous faire partager et admettre certaines de ses conclusions. Aprs le monde ne tourne pas autour de lui, hein, faut voir aussi ce qui se dit et ce qui se passe ailleurs.
> 
> Einstein n'avait pas saisi toute la globalit, et personne aujourd'hui non plus mme si l'on en sait un peu plus. Une croyance monothiste exacerbe peut nous conduire  de l'intolrance et des excs, des rigidits, jusqu' tenir des propos incohrents pour soutenir cote que cote la parole divine inaltrable grave dans le marbre. C'est une parabole bien sr, histoire de dire qu'il faut voyager dans sa tte, toujours voyager, pour plus de libert et augmenter le choix des possibles.


Encore une fois systmatiquement vous voulez mettre les gens dans des cases, je n'ai pas de mentor, je ne suis pas un pantin dsol de te dcevoir. Je suis pragmatique et c'est ce qui devrait nous guider pour la transition nergtique. C'est ce que le gouvernement fait depuis pas longtemps aprs ses erreurs du pass.

C'est  cause des investissements dans les oliennes et le solaire, l'appauvrissement d'edf enedis en mettant des tarifs de rachat de l'nergie de ces moyens  des prix exorbitants et en sous investissant pour des causes idologiques dans le parc nuclaire qu'on risque cet hiver de vivre dans le noir de temps en temps.

Aprs le covid a, bravo quelle efficacit les oliennes et les panneaux photovoltaques.

----------


## micka132

https://www.loikleflochprigent.fr/en...en-est-pas-un/

----------


## Erviewthink

> https://www.loikleflochprigent.fr/en...en-est-pas-un/


Tiens bizarrement ce n'est pas Jancovici, c'est son pantin, car il en arrive aux mmes solutions, si on coute les experts de ce forum  ::aie:: . Sans doute un incomptent de plus c'est a ?

C'est plus polic que ce que je dis mais en gros il dit bien que l'olien et le photovoltaque a sert  rien  part ruiner la france et les franais.

C'est pas nouveau que les "colos", les politiques malforms et les monsieurs je sais tout qui promeuvent l'olien et le photovoltaque sont contre le peuple et n'y connaissent rien.

La ralit va les rattraper cet hiver on espre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tiens bizarrement ce n'est pas Jancovici, c'est son pantin, car il en arrive aux mmes solutions, si on coute les experts de ce forum . Sans doute un incomptent de plus c'est a ?
> 
> C'est plus polic que ce que je dis mais en gros il dit bien que l'olien et le photovoltaque a sert  rien  part ruiner la france et les franais.
> 
> C'est pas nouveau que les "colos", les politiques malforms et les monsieurs je sais tout qui promeuvent l'olien et le photovoltaque sont contre le peuple et n'y connaissent rien.
> 
> La ralit va les rattraper cet hiver on espre.


Ce sont les lobbies qui financent des scientifiques pour faire des tudes orientes et dfendre leurs intrts, donc sur le principe -je parle bien de principe, je n'affirme pas- l'ancien patron de GDF serait plutt un sponsor et Jancovici le pantin. Ne t'tonnes donc pas qu'ils en arrivent aux mmes conclusions.

Le discours de cet ancien patron est d'ailleurs caricatural  souhait, si je rsume, on ne peut pas compter sur le solaire et l'olien qui sont intermittents donc circulez y'a rien  voir. Pas tonnant que Jancovici soit vent debout contre le vecteur hydrogne qui justement permet de stocker ces sources d'nergie, sinon l'argument ne tient plus.

Et au passage, mme si l'hiver ralenti la production photovoltaque, il n'empche pas les oliennes de tourner puisque c'est la priode o le vent est le plus abondant



> Toutes les projections concernant lEurope montrent que lnergie olienne devient la premire source dlectricit avant 2030 en Europe, loin devant le solaire. La raison principale est que la demande dlectricit tant plus forte en hiver quen t, la production olienne matche mieux que la production solaire, analyse Cdric Philibert, spcialiste de lnergie et du climat, chercheur associ  lInstitut franais des relations internationales (IFRI). En effet, les oliennes produisent plus en hiver, au moment o la demande en lectricit est la plus importante.
> ...
> Autre ala : les priodes de froid sans vent. Des anticyclones peuvent, en hiver, correspondre  des priodes assez longues (environ une semaine) et se succdent parfois relativement rapidement, avec peu de vent, observe Cdric Philibert
> ...
> En France, on a la chance davoir des rgimes de vent nettement dcals entre la Manche, lAtlantique, et la Mditerrane, confrant ainsi au parc tricolore une plus grande flexibilit, note Cdric Philibert.


En attendant, l'Allemagne en est  plus de 40% d'EnR dans son mix nergtique, dont 20,1% d'olien et 8,4% de photovoltaque, des pourcentages bien suprieurs  ceux de la France avec 7,6% pour l'olien et 2.6% pour le solaire. Notre retard n'est pas uniquement comparativement  l'Allemagne mais aussi par rapport  nos objectifs.



> Les dputs planchent  partir de ce lundi sur les ambitions de la France en matire d'nergies renouvelables car il faut combler le retard pris en la matire.
> 
> La France est en retard, trs en retard, dans le dveloppement des nergies renouvelables et c'est pour tenter de mettre fin  ce retard que les dputs vont plancher  partir de ce lundi sur une loi dj vote par les snateurs, la loi dite "ENR" pour Energies Renouvelables. Les objectifs sont ambitieux, la France s'est en effet trop longtemps repose sur son parc nuclaire qui, ces derniers mois, donne de srieux signe de fatigue.


Un sous investissement d'autant plus regrettable qui nous oblige aujourd'hui  diminuer notre consommation avec des possibles coupures d'lectricit, le temps de mettre aux normes nos anciennes centrales nuclaires et de rparer les nouvelles o l'on observe des signes de corrosion non prvues:



> Des phnomnes de corrosion sous contrainte retardent le redmarrage de deux nouveaux racteurs nuclaires du parc franais, a appris franceinfo auprs dEDF vendredi 4 novembre. Deux autres racteurs galement  l'arrt pour des phnomnes de corrosion ncessitent des travaux supplmentaires, a annonc l'nergticien ce vendredi. Ce qui porte  15 le nombre total de racteurs touchs par ce phnomne.*
> 
> *Le primtre des rparations plus tendu que prvu*
> 
> Des travaux restent  raliser, le primtre des rparations pour corrosion est plus tendu que prvu.*26 racteurs du parc nuclaire sur un total de 56 sont  larrt*: 15 donc pour des problmes de corrosion sous contrainte et 11 pour maintenance.


Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que le nuclaire n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille, il nous cote toujours plus cher que prvu  l'exploitation, sans compter les dmantlements toujours sous-estims eux aussi, trois fois moins cher que les oprateurs trangers. 

O iraient-on avec le tout nuclaire? Un cot global non matris sans oublier les risques inhrents  la fission nuclaire et le problme des dchets... il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi en faire la panace universelle, d'autant plus que l'exprience nous montre que le nuclaire aussi peut tre intermittent. 

Autant de ralits totalement ignores par les lobbyistes du tout nuclaire dont tu es l'cho et auxquelles tu n'apportes pas plus de rponses en insultant les colos, tu confonds "insultes" et "arguments".

----------


## Erviewthink

On ne vit pas dans le mme monde, le nuclaire est un concurrent du gaz, qui devrait se satisfaire du dveloppement des oliennes car on fait tourner des centrales  gaz pour rattraper la non production des oliennes quand il n'y a pas de vent.

Donc non il est simplement raliste sur l'tat des choses. Il connait son sujet lui.

L'Allemagne  ::ptdr::  c'est pas ceux qui remettent en fonction des centrales  charbon et qui dtruisent un champ d'oliennes pour continuer de miner ce mme charbon ?  ::mouarf:: 

L'exploitation du nuclaire est devenu un gros merdier  cause des gens non rationnels qui mettent des normes  tout va pour empcher son dveloppement.

Vous tes matrixs par le nuclaire, mais a vous empche pas d'allumer la lumire chez vous le soir. Etrange non ?

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est pas nouveau que les "colos", les politiques malforms et les monsieurs je sais tout qui promeuvent l'olien et le photovoltaque sont contre le peuple et n'y connaissent rien.


Sans blague, c'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle les finlandais ont conu et ralis depuis plus de 10 ans des maisons quasi autonomes en nergie.
Ces maisons sont fabriques en bois, particulirement bien isoles (les tempratures hivernales sont l bas redoutables) et utilisent l'nergie olienne et photovoltaque.
Malgr un ensoleillement trs court l'hiver, seuls les mois de dcembre et janvier sont insuffisants pour l'nergie solaire, des chaudires mixtes bois/tourbe prennent alors le relais.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Sans blague, c'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle les finlandais ont conu et ralis depuis plus de 10 ans des maisons quasi autonomes en nergie.
> Ces maisons sont fabriques en bois, particulirement bien isoles (les tempratures hivernales sont l bas redoutables) et utilisent l'nergie olienne et photovoltaque.
> Malgr un ensoleillement trs court l'hiver, seuls les mois de dcembre et janvier sont insuffisants pour l'nergie solaire, des chaudires mixtes bois/tourbe prennent alors le relais.


https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%...ie_en_Finlande




> La production d'nergie primaire est diversifie et largement d-carbone, mais couvre seulement 56,6 % de la consommation : 61,9 % d'nergies renouvelables, dont biomasse 52,8 % et nergie hydrolectrique 5,6 % ; nergie nuclaire 32,4 %, charbon et tourbe 5,7 %.


Avant de dire n'importe quoi il faut se renseigner. Ils ont des arbres ils les brlent dsol de casser ton dlire avec des panneaux solaires en Finlande. 

A un moment t'as regard les cartes d'irradiation ?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...R-Xkezh9unD03c
Aprs c'est moi le troll cette blague.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%...ie_en_Finlande
> Avant de dire n'importe quoi il faut se renseigner. Ils ont des arbres ils les brlent dsol de casser ton dlire avec des panneaux solaires en Finlande. 
> 
> A un moment t'as regard les cartes d'irradiation ?


C'est pas le problme, *escartefigue* dit qu'avec une maison bien isole, le solaire est suffisant mme en Finlande except pour deux mois en hiver. 10/12*100 = 83% de la consommation lectrique d'un foyer fournie par le solaire (et mme plus car insuffisant ne veut pas dire 0), il reste donc moins de 17%  assurer avec d'autres sources d'nergie, c'est mieux que 100% sans le solaire, non ? Evidemment on ne peut pas extrapoler directement a pour les logements collectifs, le ratio surface disponible/nombre d'appartement tant infrieur, mais d'un autre ct les dpenses nergtiques des appartements sont bien moindre que celles d'une maison puisqu'ils ont beaucoup de parties communes.

Quant aux nergies primaires, elles reprsentent l'ensemble des nergies consommes (lectricit, ptrole, gaz etc.) tous secteurs confondus donc rien  voir avec la consommation d'un foyer.

On peut trouver ici la consommation finale d'nergie par secteur et par nergie en France pour 2020 ou 2019 suivant les donnes disponibles.
*Par secteur* cela donne :
- Industrie : 302 TWh
- Transports : 443 TWh
- Rsidentiel : 487 TWh
- Tertiaire : 269 TWh
- Agriculture-pche : 51 TWh

On voit que le rsidentiel en consomme plus de 30%. Si donc le solaire pouvait couvrir une bonne partie de ces besoins, d'autant plus facilement qu'il est plus efficace en France qu'en Finlande et que nous avons des tempratures plus clmentes, ce serait autant d'nergie disponible pour les autres secteurs.

Ensuite on voit que ce sont les transports et l'agriculture-pche qui consomment trs majoritairement du ptrole (quasi exclusivement pour le transport). Et actuellement on ne voit rien d'autre que les moteurs lectriques pour les vhicules lgers ou l'hydrogne vert pour les vhicules lourds pour le remplacer. Ajoutons  cela qu'il faudra  terme remplacer le gaz et le ptrole employs pour 45% ( la louche) dans le tertiaire et l'industrie, cela veut dire que nous devons produire beaucoup, beaucoup plus d'lectricit qu'aujourd'hui.

Le tout nuclaire n'y suffirait pas, surtout que nous puiserions rapidement les ressources en uranium si tous les pays faisaient de mme. Personne ici ne dit que nous devons sortir rapidement du nuclaire car nous n'y arriverons pas avant longtemps surtout en France, probablement trop longtemps pour respecter nos engagements contre le rchauffement climatique. De fait nous avons intrt  dvelopper rapidement toutes les sources de production d'lectricit avec un maximum de diversit possible, aussi je ne comprends pas ton "hystrie" anti EnR.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sans blague, c'est sans doute la raison pour laquelle les finlandais ont conu et ralis depuis plus de 10 ans des maisons quasi autonomes en nergie.
> Ces maisons sont fabriques en bois, particulirement bien isoles (les tempratures hivernales sont l bas redoutables) et utilisent l'nergie olienne et photovoltaque.
> Malgr un ensoleillement trs court l'hiver, seuls les mois de dcembre et janvier sont insuffisants pour l'nergie solaire, des chaudires mixtes bois/tourbe prennent alors le relais.


Je n'avais pas cit le bois nergie dans mon premier message car c'est une ressource limite qui ne peut pas s'tendre  l'infini, mais effectivement son bilan carbone est quasi neutre puisqu'il rejette lors de sa combustion le CO2 qu'il a absorb durant son cycle de vie. 

Je travaille rgulirement sur le site d'un constructeur de pole  bois, j'observe que les normes voluent sans cesse pour limiter toujours plus la pollution et ils ont maintenant un rendement de l'ordre de 80% pour un pole bois et 90% pour un pole  granuls. Reste le rejet de particules fines, les composs organiques volatiles, le monoxyde de carbone, des oxydes dazote mais qui sont considrablement rduits avec les appareils moderne et une bonne combustion. Reste galement d'autres polluants de type benzne, formaldhyde et benzopyrne... qui sont des polluants atmosphriques pour l'essentiel dorigine humaine qui saccumulent dans la fibre du bois et qu'ils librent lors de leur combustion. La quantit de ces polluants peut donc varier sensiblement suivant l'origine du bois. 

Enfin au total, avec un appareil moderne certifi (condition sine qua non pour obtenir des subventions de l'tat), du bois de qualit, et en respectant une politique d'exploitation forestire quilibre (plantation d'un arbre lorsqu'on en coupe un), le bilan du chauffage bois est considr comme largement positif et peut contribuer  la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique avec une pollution matrise si utilis dans de bonnes conditions. 

Le secteur est porteur y compris pour le chauffage collectif.  Le syndic d'un immeuble de ma rue (dont je connais le propritaire d'un appartement) propose de remplacer le chauffage gaz par une chaudire  granuls. Mais comme dj dit, les ressources tant limites, il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde, et les prix qui ont dj beaucoup augments (tout en tant trs largement infrieurs au cot d'un chauffage lectrique ou au gaz/fioul) pourraient s'envoler en cas de trop forte demande  long terme. On en revient toujours  la ncessaire diversification de nos moyens de production d'nergie.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Le tout nuclaire n'y suffirait pas, surtout que nous puiserions rapidement les ressources en uranium si tous les pays faisaient de mme. Personne ici ne dit que nous devons sortir rapidement du nuclaire car nous n'y arriverons pas avant longtemps surtout en France, probablement trop longtemps pour respecter nos engagements contre le rchauffement climatique. De fait nous avons intrt  dvelopper rapidement toutes les sources de production d'lectricit avec un maximum de diversit possible, aussi je ne comprends pas ton "hystrie" anti EnR.


Moi ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que tu ne comprends pas comment fonctionne l'industrie nuclaire, si t'as le temps va regarder cette audition d'Yves Brchet, encore un de votre point de vue qui n'y connait rien mais en attendant son cv parle pour lui : 



Les prochaines gnrations n'utiliseraient plus seulement l'uranium mais les dchets issus des premire gnrations 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A...ucl%C3%A9aires

https://www.cea.fr/comprendre/Pages/...ucleaires.aspx

Rduire les centrales nuclaires  a c'est tre rest en 1970. Si vous croyez que nos ingnieurs et scientifiques n'ont pas pens  la rarfaction de l'uranium c'est vraiment les prendre pour des politiques.

----------


## LenaWarrior

> Sauf que pour les nergies diffuses t'as besoin de plus de ressources pour capter la mme quantit d'nergie.
> 
> C'est toi qui devrait enlever tes illres tu te fais avoir par la propagande colo anti nuclaire.



https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ultra...omp%C3%A9tence.


Bisous

----------


## Erviewthink

> https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ultra...omp%C3%A9tence.
> 
> 
> Bisous


Et ? Ca s'applique  tout le monde. Mme nos experts de ce forum.

Dj tu devrais poster avec ton compte principal. Ensuite nos experts de ce forum sont plus cals apparement sur ces sujets que des experts qui ont oeuvr  notre indpendance nergtique.

----------


## micka132

> C'est pas le problme, *escartefigue* dit qu'avec une maison bien isole, le solaire est suffisant mme en Finlande except pour deux mois en hiver. 10/12*100 = 83% de la consommation lectrique d'un foyer.


Si il faut imprativement faire des conomies d'nergie, alors la solution dans un premier temps c'est d'avantage de faire des dpenses l ou c'est le plus rentable. Dans votre exemple, ce n'est pas le panneaux solaire la clef, c'est l'isolation.
Ajouter un panneaux solaires c'est de la production supplmentaire, pas de l'conomie.
Certains estime  5 000 milliards les dpenses dj engags dans le monde dans les Enr. Mon petit doigt me dit, que si l'on avait dpens la moiti de ce montant dans la recherche pour la rduction (matriaux, conception, architecture urbaine, service urbain...) on aurait eu de bien meilleurs rsultats. Je ne parle pas que de l'isolation, je parle galement de n'importe quel produit qui consomme de l'nergie. C'est un peu ce qui se fait avec les labels de consommation, mais ca reste localis sur quelques biens, et pas vraiment une mentalit globale de l'industrie.
Il n'est jamais trop tard, mais ce n'est pas en faisant du TINA qu'on s'amliorera.

----------


## Erviewthink

En plus investir dans les enr c'est ne pas investir dans les futures centrales nuclaire et ne pas investir dans la rnovation des btiments c'est donc une perte sche. Mais bon certains prfrent s'entter dans leur idologie plutt qu'assurer l'indpendance nergtique de notre pays.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis convaincu par ton approche privilgiant l'isolation et l'conomie  la production.

On peut galement citer les rgles et normes imposant des baisses de consommation, une dure de vie plus longue, etc... 

Si je regarde chez moi, j'ai environ 8000kw de prvu par an pour 100m2.
750 kw d'eau chaude
2500-3000 de consommation gnrique
5000 de chauffage.

Et ma maison est isol au maximum avec pompe a chaleur.
Ca fait un classement B environ.

Avant ces travaux, la consommation energetique etait prvue pour
300kw * 100m2 = 30 000 en tout electrique de chauffage et eau chaude.  (contre 5-6000 aujourd'hui)

On pourrait donc, en thorie, diminuer la consommation franaise de 40 a 50% en isolant massivement partout.

Aprs, si dj on isolait un peu, on economiserai 20% facilement pour un cout faible.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> En plus investir dans les enr c'est ne pas investir dans les futures centrales nuclaire et ne pas investir dans la rnovation des btiments c'est donc une perte sche. Mais bon certains prfrent s'entter dans leur idologie plutt qu'assurer l'indpendance nergtique de notre pays.


C'est dingue ce mythe de lindpendance nergtique franaise avec le nuclaire, alors que la quasi-totalit de l'uranium n'est pas extrait en France. Pour la rnovation des btiments, je suis assez d'accord. Par contre, a fait longtemps qu'il existe des techniques trs peu couteuses mais extrmement efficace pour les nouveaux btiments (c'est possible de btir des btiments presque passif), mais le secteur du btiment refuse les vritables avances.

----------


## Erviewthink

Je sais pas ce que tu ne comprends pas dans les racteurs de quatrime gnration ne se baseront plus sur l'uranium. C'est incroyable d'tre obtu comme a.

On se demande pourquoi la France est en dclin, faudrait peut tre vous remettre en question les monsieurs je sais tout.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si il faut imprativement faire des conomies d'nergie, alors la solution dans un premier temps c'est d'avantage de faire des dpenses l ou c'est le plus rentable. Dans votre exemple, ce n'est pas le panneaux solaire la clef, c'est l'isolation.


Ce n'est pas antagoniste. L'exemple d'*escartefigue* parlait de maisons quasi autonomes en nergie avec des panneaux solaires ET une bonne isolation. Les deux sont complmentaires.




> Certains estime  5 000 milliards les dpenses dj engags dans le monde dans les Enr. Mon petit doigt me dit, que si l'on avait dpens la moiti de ce montant dans la recherche pour la rduction (matriaux, conception, architecture urbaine, service urbain...) on aurait eu de bien meilleurs rsultats. Je ne parle pas que de l'isolation, je parle galement de n'importe quel produit qui consomme de l'nergie. C'est un peu ce qui se fait avec les labels de consommation, mais ca reste localis sur quelques biens, et pas vraiment une mentalit globale de l'industrie.
> Il n'est jamais trop tard, mais ce n'est pas en faisant du TINA qu'on s'amliorera.


Oui il faut faire des conomies d'nergies mais cela ne suffira pas, loin s'en faut puisque nous devons diminuer au maximum notre consommation d'nergie fossile. A terme le ptrole ne devrait tre utilis que pour la chimie et non pas comme combustible. Et  je ne vois effectivement pas d'autre alternative que de produire beaucoup plus d'lectricit qu'aujourd'hui pour remplacer le gaz et le ptrole utiliss dans les transports, l'industrie etc, sans compter la croissance exponentielle des appareils connects et le dveloppement des technologies de recyclage qui elles aussi seront consommatrices d'nergie. 

Si tu as d'autres ides, je suis preneur, mais en attendant, opposer conomies d'nergie et dveloppement de nos capacits de production lectrique ne rime  rien car les deux sont complmentaires pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique. Ngliger la transition nergtique serait une grossire erreur tant sur le plan cologique qu'conomique, et je ne comprends pas que l'on puisse en douter.

----------


## Erviewthink

Non car l'une des options rduit notre independance nergtique

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les prochaines gnrations n'utiliseraient plus seulement l'uranium mais les dchets issus des premire gnrations 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A...ucl%C3%A9aires
> 
> https://www.cea.fr/comprendre/Pages/...ucleaires.aspx
> 
> Rduire les centrales nuclaires  a c'est tre rest en 1970. Si vous croyez que nos ingnieurs et scientifiques n'ont pas pens  la rarfaction de l'uranium c'est vraiment les prendre pour des politiques.


Cela ne me drange pas si le nuclaire fait des progrs, dans l'idal ce serait bien s'il devenait moins dangereux, produise moins de dchets ou plus du tout etc. Mais le tout nuclaire propos par certains aujourd'hui c'est un programme d'EPR2 qui n'a rien  voir avec ton rve, d'autant plus que nous ne sommes mme pas certain de pouvoir raliser le programme initial de 6 EPR2:




> *Le 10 fvrier 2022, le prsident de la Rpublique a prsent la nouvelle stratgie nergtique de la France et a annonc la construction de six racteurs nuclaires de type EPR2 d'ici 2050*
> 
> La filire nuclaire est-elle capable de mener un tel chantier ?
> 
> Les retards du chantier de Flamanville et les difficults rencontres dans la construction des autres EPR en Finlande, en Chine ou au Royaume-Uni conduisent le Gouvernement  vouloir s'assurer de la capacit de la filire nuclaire  construire de nouveaux racteurs. L'valuation de la capacit de la filire fait l'objet d'un chapitre du rapport.
> 
> Le retour d'exprience sur le chantier de Flamanville a montr que les dfaillances industrielles proviennent principalement d'un dfaut d'organisation au sein d'EDF et d'un dfaut de matrise industrielle chez Framatome.*EDF a adopt des mesures correctives dans le cadre du plan Excelle, par exemple.
> 
> Sur l'ensemble de la filire, le Groupement des industriels franais de l'nergie nuclaire (GIFEN) pointe des faiblesses dans les segments : chaudronnerie/forgs, lectricit/instrumentation, ingnierie, logistique, essais/contrles, process nuclaire, radioprotection, robinetterie, tuyauterie-soudage. Pour ces activits, les entreprises du secteur ne sont pas certaines d'tre en mesure d'assumer la charge lie  la construction des nouveaux racteurs.
> ...


Bref on ne sait dj pas trop o l'on va pour seulement 6 EPR2, alors pourquoi devrait-on choisir le tout nuclaire et abandonner les EnR que l'on sait faire ds aujourd'hui, qui ont des rendements et des cot de revient en constante amlioration, et qui de surcroit ne posent pas de problmes de scurit ni de gestion des dchets ?

----------


## Erviewthink

Fallait peut tre continuer d'investir dans le nuclaire au lieu d'arrter et de gaspiller l'argent publique pour des raisons idologiques politiques et non scientifiques. Et on n'en serait pas l.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non car l'une des options rduit notre independance nergtique


Oui bien sr, sortir du gaz et du ptrole pour les remplacer par de l'lectricit rduit notre indpendance nergtique, a va de soi. Heureusement pour toi que le ridicule ne tue pas. Enfin bon  ce stade, je rvise mon ordonnance, en plus d'un exorciste, faudrait sans doute aussi consulter un addictologue, et tout un tas de spcialistes que je ne connais pas, t'es vraiment un cas  part quand mme  ::D:

----------


## Erviewthink

Les racteurs de quatrime gnration n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de nouveaux combustibles donc t'es quasiment autonome.

T'appelles a comment du coup ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je doute que la sur spcialisation dans un seul domaine soit le but ultime.
J'aime bien mettre mes oeufs dans des paniers diffrents.

Oui nous devons continuer  investir dans le nuclaire. Mais on voit que cette technologie n'est pas non plus gniale.
Le retraitement total des dchets n'est pas vraiment possible chez nous.
Les anciennes centrales seront a dcontaminer
Les nouvelles peinent a sortir de terre et mme la gnration n-1 a des difficults. Toutes les centrales de cette gnration sont a l'arrt en ce moment pour un dfaut.

De plus en cas de conflit, on le voit bien en Ukraine .. avoir 10 points essentiels sur ton rseau c'est la meilleure manire d'tre mis  genoux.


Maintenant il est vrai que les technologies enr ne sont pas au point encore. Elle produisent peu, sont principalement importes et pose des problmes de paysages pour les oliennes.

Mais je suis sur que ces technologies ont leur utilit. En particulier pour soutenir la demande et limiter notre utilisation du gaz.

Sur ce dernier point, je pense en effet que nous consommons aujourd'hui le gaz comme une energie stable, en continu (entre 13 et 15% de notre consomation)
https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/l...e-par-filiere#

Hors le gaz reste import, donc si on pouvait avoir une puissance en enr nous permettant au moins de passer les journes... ca laisserait les nuits  grer en hydraulique.
Aprs, nous en sommes loin, mais j'aime cette ide de production dcentralise locale.


Surtout qu'aujourd'hui, nous surproduisons la nuit. Donc c'est la que lnergie est peu chre... mais ce que j'observe chez des amis qui ont des panneaux solaires, c'est qu'ils dplacent leur consommation sur les journes de production.
Ds qu'il y a du soleil, ils chargent la voiture(sur prise normale pour ne pas payer) les machines, et tout ce qui consomme. Avec le tltravail plus gnralis, c'est d'autant plus simple.

Si nous arrivons donc a une surproduction en journe, on pourra aisment imaginer gnraliser ces comportements sur le pays, avec des recharges aux bornes moins cheres en journe, des usages qui s'adaptent, etc... ne laissant  la nuit que le chauffage en dfinitive.

Au passage, les contraintes pour installer des panneaux solaires sont bien reelles.
La limitation a 3kw est assez bete, puisque cette limite ne permet par une autoconsomation.  Et une personne qui a investi dans des panneaux et qui en est satisfait voudra continuer sur cette lance.On encourage pas du tout les maisons neuves  avoir des panneaux solaires, alors que ca serait tout  fait ralisable.On ne permet pas d'installation d'occasion. Ou du moins pas de les raccorder au rseaux. On a donc des panneaux qui sont dmonts par certaines personnes (rfection du toity, dmolition de batiment, etc...) qui sont inutilisables. Alors qu'on pourrait largement les tester et les remettre en service.Si on est pas raccord, on a pas de production. Je ne sais dailleur ce que donnera les coupures cet hiver... parce que en thorie, on perdra la production solaire.


Bref, ce n'est pas parfait.

----------


## Erviewthink

Rien n'est parfait mais c'est toujours mieux qu'une solution non viable. 

Je suis dsol mais une vison  long terme d'un problme sur l'approvisionnement nergtique et l'indpendance nergtique ne se rsume pas  un simple "on ne met pas tous ses oeufs dans le mme panier".

Le nuclaire c'est une filire, des industries, des centres de recherche pour le mdical, le nuclaire civil et militaire et tout ce qui va pour former les gens pour travailler dedans. 

Rsumer a  un simple "on ne met pas tous ses oeufs dans le mme panier" alors que nos finances ne nous permettent pas de faire ce que l'on veut est vraiment avoir une vision simpliste des choses.

C'est ce que font nos politiques actuellement et on voit le dsastre  venir. Les gens comptents on les a, les moyens non car ils sont distribus n'importe comment.

Pourquoi les autres pays construisent des centrales nuclaires et pas nous ? On a perdu des comptences dont on a besoin actuellement  cause de bobo gaucho qui n'ont jamais suivit un seul cours de physique de leur vie et pourri une filire qui, ne vous en dplaise, fonctionnait.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu prtends que les pays construisent des centrales... mais dans leur vaste majorit ce n'est pas le cas. 
De plus, on l'a vu aprs Fukushima, il peut y avoir des vraies priodes de creux sur une technologie, que ca soit rationnel ou pas.


Si la filire est en difficult, ce n'est pas pour moi par manque de moyen, quand on voit le prix de l'EPR... on a trouv l'argent... mais parce que nous ne savons plus mener des projets d'ampleur. La sous traitance en cascade pour optimiser les risques  chaque chelon est la vraie responsable de cette gabegie. Et elle est la consquence directe d'une autre doctrine : Nous avons trop de fonctionnaires et de salaris dans les grosses entreprises...  Au final, on se retrouve avec 40 a 60  % de contractuels pays 20 a 30 % plus cher qu'un employ, qui ne reste pas et dont la loyaut ne va pas au donneur d'ordre mais  son entreprise. (ca doit dire quelque chose  tous les consultants non ?)


Le nuclaire fait partie de ces technologies ou ce types de pratique est dvastatrice et entraine des surcouts massifs. 


Maintenant, demander aux gens d'investir dans le nuclaire, c'est leur faire oublier 
que nos centrales ont 40 ans, et que leur efficacit et leur efficience est en chute libreque les projets d'EPR sont des checsque mme les centrales rcentes sont problmatiqueque les guignols qui grent ces centrales n'ont pas t foutu de les maintenir pendant la priode COVID (je souponne que l'on en revient au problme des sous traitants) ni d'anticiper le pic de charge qui allait suivre en formant des techniciens.

Je ne dis pas que la filire ENR est resplendissante, loin de la. C'est une techno trs jeune et immature. 
Elle ne fourni ni la puissance ni le stockage.
Mais je ne pense pas que ca soit une bonne ide de tirer un trait dessus et de se priver d'une alternative au tout nuclaire sur certains usages.
Quand je vois les pistes de recherche et le potentiel de la filire, je ne pense pas que ca soit une bonne ide d'tre totalement dpendant de pays comme les etats unis (tuile solaire) ou la chine pour s'approvisionner.(panneaux classiques)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il y a des solutions dcentralises fort intressantes...

----------


## Erviewthink

Le cot de l'epr c'est  cause des normes absurdes des allemands.

Si des centrales se construisent dans le monde ne t'en dplaise

https://theshiftproject.org/article/...ppement-monde/

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...n_construction

Oh magie mme au Japon ils en construisent.

Bref je vais arrter de discuter avec vous, vous ne connaissez rien  ce sujet.

Heureusement que vous n'tes pas des dcideurs sur ces sujets.

----------


## pmithrandir

On a donc 16 pays dans le monde qui construisent des racteurs. Dont la France.

En face on a une multitude de pays qui y sont opposs.

Et les retards sur Flamanville ne sont pas du qu'aux allemands. Ils sont dus aux normes post Fukushima, mais surtout aux malfaons a rptitions sur le chantier.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si des centrales se construisent dans le monde ne t'en dplaise
> 
> https://theshiftproject.org/article/...ppement-monde/
> 
> https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...n_construction
> 
> Oh magie mme au Japon ils en construisent.
> 
> Bref je vais arrter de discuter avec vous, vous ne connaissez rien  ce sujet.
> ...


Cela ne confirme en rien ta thorie du tout nuclaire, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils en construisent qu'ils ne font que a. 

Par exemple les USA qui ont du gaz, du ptrole, et du nuclaire, font des investissements massifs dans l'hydrogne vert



> Joe Biden devrait effectuer un investissement acclr de prs de 2000 milliards de dollars, avec un plan dutilisation de ces ressources tal sur la dure de son premier mandat. Une partie dentre elles devrait tre consacre  linnovation et  la rduction drastique du cot des technologies nergtiques propres essentielles, en ce compris lhydrogne renouvelable.
> ...
> En prvision de lavenir, Morry Markowitz a expliqu*: *La pile  combustible et les technologies de lhydrogne bnficient dun soutien bipartite de la part de la Chambre des reprsentants et du Snat. Nous sommes extrmement enthousiastes  lide de continuer  dvelopper les relations existantes avec nos partisans au sein du Congrs et de porter  la connaissance de nouveaux membres du Congrs et du gouvernement la longue liste davantages environnementaux et conomiques quils apportent  toute une srie de marchs.*


Air Products va investir 500 millions de dollars aux tats-Unis



> Le spcialiste des gaz industriels Air Products va investir environ 500 millions de dollars (515 M) dans la construction et lexploitation d'une installation dune capacit de 35 tonnes par jour de production d'hydrogne vert sur son site de Massena, dans l'tat de New York. La mise en service est prvue pour le courant de lanne 2026. Lhydrogne produit sera destin au march de la mobilit dans l'tat de New York.


Des investissements galement dans le solaire Etats-Unis: la part de l'nergie solaire multiplie par dix d'ici 2035 ?



> Joe Biden, qui a fait de la lutte contre le changement climatique une de ses priorits, souhaite que l'lectricit ne soit plus une source d'missions polluantes d'ici 2035. Pour cela, *il mise principalement sur l'nergie solaire qui pourrait fournir 40% de l'lectricit du pays d'ici 2035*, estime son administration.


Et l'olien a dpass pour la premire fois le nuclaire le 29 mars dernier  aux USA



> C'est un nouveau pied de nez aux dtracteurs de l'olien, au moment o les deux candidats  l'lection prsidentielle franaise souhaitent freiner sur l'implantation de nouveaux parcs dans les terres - voire dmanteler les installations existantes, pour ce qui est de Marine Le Pen. Car tandis que les cots de ces gants  pales se sont effondrs en une dcennie, comme l'a rcemment rappel le Groupe d'expert intergouvernemental sur l'volution du climat (GIEC), leur niveau de production dans certains pays flirte dsormais avec celui des sources d'nergie plus traditionnelles... allant mme jusqu' les dpasser.
> 
> Ou du moins brivement. Ainsi, aux Etats-Unis, les oliennes ont pour la premire fois fourni en une journe plus d'lectricit que le charbon ou le nuclaire, a fait savoir ce jeudi l'agence amricaine d'information sur l'nergie (EIA). Concrtement, elles ont gnr au total, le mardi 29 mars dernier, 2.017 gigawattheures (GWh) d'lectricit, tandis que l'atome a produit 1.989 GWh et le charbon 1.822 GWh. C'est une tape symboliquement importante, puisque si l'olien avait dj temporairement t plus performant que la roche noire ou les racteurs nuclaires outre-Atlantique, il n'avait encore jamais devanc les deux en mme temps  l'chelle d'une journe.

----------


## Erviewthink

Ce thread devrait tre dplac dans la section humour et pas dans cologie.

https://twitter.com/MacLesggy/status...7Ctwgr%5Etweet

https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/l...te-par-filiere

Grosse performance du solaire qui ce matin ne produit rien  ::aie:: .
Grosse performance de l'olien qui produit un peu plus d'1/10 me de sa capacit  ::aie:: .

Et aprs le problme c'est le nuclaire  ::ptdr:: .

Juste comme a je ne sais pas si vous savez comment le systme lectrique fonctionne mais genre le matin  8h00 en hiver il n'y a pas de soleil,  18h non plus, en gros quand on a besoin d'lectricit  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  car a ne se stocke pas, sauf dans un supraconducteur mais on n'y est pas encore  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: .

Profitez bien de votre nergie nuclaire pour faire tout ce dont vous avez besoin ce matin  ::D:

----------


## mach1974

l'industrie nuclaire produit chaque anne 10 tonnes de plutonium 239 et on en a 130 t.  Avec superphnix on aurait pu rduire la taille de ce stock et on peut assurer 1000 ans avec les racteurs  neutrons rapides

----------


## Erviewthink

> l'industrie nuclaire produit chaque anne 10 tonnes de plutonium 239 et on en a 130 t.  Avec superphnix on aurait pu rduire la taille de ce stock et on peut assurer 1000 ans avec les racteurs  neutrons rapides


Oui mais non il ne faut pas mettre ses oeufs dans le mme panier tu sais et puis le nuclaire c'est mal je l'ai vu  la tl. Tandis que le soleil en t a permet de bronzer, bon de choper le cancer de la peau aussi mais c'est une autre histoire.

Et puis les oliennes c'est joli dans un paysage, plus il y en a plus je me sens un citoyen honnte et responsable.

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Des investissements galement dans le solaire Etats-Unis: la part de l'nergie solaire multiplie par dix d'ici 2035 ?
> 
> 
> Et l'olien a dpass pour la premire fois le nuclaire le 29 mars dernier  aux USA


Cela dit aux USA ils ont un truc qu'on n'a pas vraiment ici, et qui aide normment pour l'implmentation d'ENR : de grands espaces vierges d'habitations, trs ensoleilles, o la construction d'oliennes et de parcs de panneaux solaires est plus aise (surtout avec leurs normes environnementales, plus lgres que les ntres).

Mais a n'excuse pas notre retard sur la construction de parcs d'oliennes, surtout offshore vu la longueur de cte qu'on a en France. Surtout en Manche et faade atlantique, o le plateau continental donne un srieux coup de main...

----------


## Erviewthink

Ouais dtruisons les fonds marins on n'en a pas besoin. Bonne ide.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ouais dtruisons les fonds marins on n'en a pas besoin. Bonne ide.


Tu sais qu'il existe aussi des oliennes flottantes 

https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...4-2ae57fe0ceca

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui mais non il ne faut pas mettre ses oeufs dans le mme panier tu sais et puis le nuclaire c'est mal je l'ai vu  la tl. Tandis que le soleil en t a permet de bronzer, bon de choper le cancer de la peau aussi mais c'est une autre histoire.
> 
> Et puis les oliennes c'est joli dans un paysage, plus il y en a plus je me sens un citoyen honnte et responsable.


Ne pas mettre tous ces oeufs dans le mme paniers ne veut pas dire abandonner le nuclaire, mais ne pas croire en cette nergie comme une vrit unique.

Elle a des dfauts important que j'ai dj cit,  la mesure des avantages qu'elle procure.

Maintenant, la filire nuclaire se casse la figure, je suis d'accord avec vous. Sauf que je ne pense pas que ca soit  cause des ENR.

Pour moi, les causes sont multiples
 - la course aux sous traitants et  la dlgation de service public. On a perdu notre savoir faire avec ce genre de stratgie. Pour moi ca dcoule directement d'une course  la rentabilit  court terme. 
 - Une trs mauvaise valorisation de l'nergie nuclaire produite. A force de sous estimer les couts de cette technologie pour pargner les mnages.... on paye le prix de mauvais investissement. Si on avait rcolt ne serait ce qu'un centime du kwh en plus depuis 1990 ans sur notre production de 11950 TWH, ca nous ferai un pactole de 119 milliards d'euros. De quoi renouveller presque tout notre parc nuclaire actuel avec les nouveaux racteurs plus puissants. Par sous estimation, j'entends retraitement, entretien, et remplacement qui sont normalement prvisibles.
 - Une recherche exsangue. On le voit, il y a potentiellement de l'argent. Comment peut on ne pas l'investir dans les technologies du futur pour que la filire se maintienne.
 - un recyclage inexistant... Premire inquitude des franais. on a pas le cycle de vie complet et on s'appuie sur les russes qui ne sont pas connus pour tre trs regardant avec les dchets nuclaires.


Au final, j'y vois un double problme politique
 - On applique une doctrine de droite de revenus court termistes qui sacrifie largement la recherche et le savoir faire
 - On a pas de stratgie tatique depuis 30 ou 40 ans en France. Ce point dcoulant du premier galement, puisque l'tat n'ayant plus de savoir faire, il est plus difficile de mettre en oeuvre des changements lorsque l'on doit passer par des consultants et des ralisateurs externes.

Rien de tout cela n'est li aux ENR. Et cela suffit  expliquer l'tat de notre parc nuclaire.

----------


## Erviewthink

Oui et tu laisses driver l'olienne au gr du vent des vagues et du courant.

Efficace en effet.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui et tu laisses driver l'olienne au gr du vent des vagues et du courant.
> 
> Efficace en effet.





> Elles sont fixes sur dnormes structures mtalliques flottantes, mergeant  peine de la surface et ancres par des cbles, comme certaines plateformes ptrolires.


C'est quel mot que tu ne comprends pas dans "ancres par des cbles" ?
Mais, je suppose que tu n'as pas pris la peine de lire l'article en lien, et que tu as rpondu grce  tes fantastiques connaissances, dont tu as l'obligeance de nous faire part...  ::roll::

----------


## Erviewthink

C'tait ironique, si elles sont fixes c'est sur le fond de la mer, vu le nombre d'ancrages qu'il faut par olienne et le nombre d'oliennes qu'il faut dployer c'est un futur dsastre cologique.

----------


## ONTAYG

> C'tait ironique, si elles sont fixes c'est sur le fond de la mer, vu le nombre d'ancrages qu'il faut par olienne et le nombre d'oliennes qu'il faut dployer c'est un futur dsastre cologique.


Beaucoup moins que des pilonnes en bton.

----------


## Erviewthink

Beaucoup plus que rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'tait ironique, si elles sont fixes c'est sur le fond de la mer, vu le nombre d'ancrages qu'il faut par olienne et le nombre d'oliennes qu'il faut dployer c'est un futur dsastre cologique.


a sera toujours mieux que les fts de dchets radioactifs que l'on jettent au fond de l'ocan et qui s'ventrent avec la pression.  ::aie:: 

De plus, mettre du bton au fond de l'ocan n'est pas un si grand problme. a perturbe le milieu marin pendant quelques temps, mais la nature reprend ses droits trs vite. Le bton, c'est pas de la pche intensive avec raclage rgulier et systmatique des fonds. Et, les parcs oliens risquent de devenir de vritables sanctuaires marins pour les poissons dans quelques annes, car la pche s'y fera de manire moins agressive.

----------


## Erviewthink

Tu te rassures comme tu peux c'est bien pour toi  ::aie:: .

L'cologie 3.0 c'est quelque chose  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## ONTAYG

> Tu te rassures comme tu peux c'est bien pour toi .
> 
> L'cologie 3.0 c'est quelque chose .


On a coul beaucoup d'paves qui sont des refuges pour beaucoup d'espces de poissons.

----------


## Erviewthink

Pareil avec les dchets nuclaires en plus a leur tient chaud  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Maintenant il est vrai que les technologies enr ne sont pas au point encore.


Le problme du rendement est  relativiser quand la matire premire est gratuite. Au final ce qui compte est le cot de revient final, et les EnR, notamment le solaire et l'olien ont un cot de production infrieur au nuclaire de type EPR 

Donc mme si l'on peut encore les amliorer, elles sont aujourd'hui tout autant mature que cette gnration de centrales, avec de plus un cot de mise en oeuvre plus prvisible et en baisse constante depuis de nombreuses annes.

Ce sont les solutions pour rsoudre le problme de l'intermittence qui sont moins matures. Il n'y a pas que l'hydrogne mais tant donn les investissements que ralisent  peu prs tous les pays, y compris l'Europe, il semble bien que ce soit le vecteur privilgi, d'autant plus qu'il sert aussi dans l'industrie, qu'il peut-tre utilis pour produire d'autres gaz, ainsi que des carburants liquides et bien entendu pour les piles  combustible. Et enfin, la filire franaise de l'hydrogne se dveloppe  grande vitesse:




> Il y a cinq ans, le ministre de la Transition cologique et solidaire Nicolas Hulot envisageait un investissement de 100 millions d'euros dans le dveloppement de cette nergie. Quatre ans plus tard, le chef de l'Etat augmentait l'enveloppe de son plan hydrogne  plus de neuf milliards d'euros sur dix ans dans le cadre du projet France 2030 pour atteindre  cette date une puissance installe en lectrolyseurs de 6500 mgawatts.
> ...
> Ces "gigafactories" vont s'implanter dans pas moins de sept rgions franaises, aux quatre coins de l'Hexagone, et gnrer plus de 5000 emplois directs d'aprs des chiffres rapports fin septembre par Elisabeth Borne. Elles sont spcialiss dans la production de matriel autour de cette "nergie de demain" comme les lectrolyseurs (McPhy, Elogen, John Cockerill), les rservoirs d'hydrogne (Plastic Omnium, Faurecia), les moyens de transport (Alstom pour les trains ou Hyvia pour les voitures) ou encore les piles  combustible (Symbio, Arkema).


Mieux vaut tard que jamais, mais je ne comprends pas qu'en plus d'avoir dlaiss le secteur nuclaire jusqu' quasiment anantir notre savoir faire, le gouvernement franais n'ait pas non plus investi dans les EnR puisque nous sommes en retard sur nos objectifs initiaux. Comme tu le disais par ailleurs, l'un n'a pas t fait au dtriment de l'autre, en fait rien n'a t fait, ou  la marge, comme si la transition nergtique n'tait pas une urgence. La guerre en Ukraine aura au moins eu le mrite de nous remettre les pieds sur terre.




> les technologies enr... posent des problmes de paysages pour les oliennes.


Je pense que notre opinion est biaise par les mdias qui pour l'essentiel ne nous montrent que des reportages sur des riverains mcontents.

Il est certain qu'en laissant le march aux mains d'investisseurs privs qui vont ngocier avec des propritaires terriens appts par le gain, on se retrouve vite avec des aberrations. Evidemment c'est  proscrire prs des habitations, mais il reste beaucoup de place ailleurs. Ce qui manque surtout c'est un plan d'implantation national qui pourrait rsoudre ce problme. 

Sinon de loin, personnellement cela ne me drange pas, pas plus laid qu'un bloc d'immeubles aprs tout. De toute faon le paysage est dj dnatur, plus de haies avec l'agriculture intensive, a donne un peu de relief. Je ne dis pas n'importe o, mais on a beaucoup d'espaces disponibles o ces implantations ne seraient pas vraiment gnantes quand mme! A un moment il faut avoir le sens des priorits et ne pas monter en pingle des problmes marginaux, d'autant plus qu'un grand nombre d'entre eux pourraient tre rsolus ou grandement attnus par une politique nationale d'amnagement du territoire.

J'ai l'impression qu'on raisonne comme s'il n'y avait pas urgence. A-t-on dj oubli les plus de 62 000 hectares de fort brls cet t, soit une surface 7,5 fois suprieure  la moyenne annuelle des quinze annes prcdentes ? 62000 hectares en moins pour capter du CO2, sans oublier l'impact sur le paysage, autrement plus dsolant qu'un parc d'oliennes. 

Et puis nous pourrons toujours dmonter ces oliennes d'ici une trentaine/cinquantaine d'annes et recycler les matires premires si nous trouvons mieux entre temps. Le rchauffement climatique, lui, ne sera pas rversible et nous risquons un emballement.

----------


## Erviewthink

Mais oui vite mettons des oliennes et des panneaux photovoltaques partout a va empcher les pyromanes de mettre le feu  nos forts  ::aie:: .

En mme temps tu m'tonnes, vu la surface qu'il va nous falloir il n'en restera plus beaucoup  ::ptdr:: .

Les 2 degrs c'est mort je ne sais pas si vous tes au courant. Il faudrait un covid par an au niveau mondial pour qu'on rduise de 5% notre consommation. C'est impossible c'est mignon de voir des gens si crdules.

On veut surtout decarbonner notre conomie et tre indpendant energetiquement. Il faut voir  long terme ce que vous ne faites pas avec vos oliennes et panneaux photovoltaques qui ne servent  rien.


https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/l...te-par-filiere

Encore une superbe production lectrique des panneaux photovoltaques et des oliennes ce matin quand on a besoin d'lectricit  ::ptdr:: .

Mais oui c'est le futur. Si on vous coutait en 2030 on serait de retour au moyen ge.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais oui c'est le futur. Si on vous coutait en 2030 on serait de retour au moyen ge.


C'est vrai, alors qu'avec le tout nuclaire comme aujourd'hui on y est dj ! puisqu'on nous annonce des coupures de courant ds 2023

----------


## Erviewthink

A cause des ecolo drbrs qui croient qu'il y a du soleil  8h et 18h en hiver ou mme en t.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si tu regardes ce graphique il est assez difiant.

On s'aperoit que l'on consomme en continu du gaz et de l hydraulique, alors que ce sont justement nos systmes intermittents.

Ce qui veut dire que le soir, quand l'hydraulique devrait suffire  produire pour passer le pic, nous devons utiliser du gaz.

A ce titre on peut voire 2 stratgies a mettre en oeuvre 

Construire des centrales nuclaires dont la production stable permettra de diminuer le gaz et l'hydraulique.
Mettre en place d'autres nergies qui permettent d'conomiser sur le gaz et l hydraulique quand elle produisent. Voire de recharger l'hydraulique en priode creuse.

Je ne vois pas ce qui empche de mettre en oeuvre les 2  la fois.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Bon, je doute que je ne vais pas me faire que des amis avec ce que je vais poster, mais bon ... tant pis  ::mrgreen:: 
Je vous invite tout simplement a regarder / couter (si ce n'est pas dj fait) les interviews / confrence de Jancovici:
. 1) La dernire audition de J.M Jancovici  l'Assemble Nationale (Novembre 2022)
Le lien: _

_
Cela dure 2h20, mais en ralit a passe trs vite. Je pense que c'est vraiment un truc a couter et tout ce qu'il dit est assez effrayant en ralit.

. 2) Une interview de Jancovici au sujet de la COP27:
Le lien: _

_

Un autre lien, un article a lire cette fois: _https://www.revueconflits.com/nuclea...n-avec-jospin/_

Rsum perso de la situation:
. L'Homme s'est fait  lui mme ce qu'on appelle le coup de la fourchette aux checs.
 - Il ne peut pas se passer des nergies fossiles, parce qu'il n'y a aucun plan de prvu a grande chelle pour cela (et il faudrait beaucoup de temps pour cela, or on ne l'a pas, on a 30 ou 50 ans peut tre), et qu'aucune socit ici bas ne veut se passer des bienfaits apports par les progrs permis par cette dbauche d'nergie (autrefois) facilement disponible (elle l'est de moins en moins)
 - Il doit se sparer des nergies fossiles pour 2 raisons:
     . a va nous tuer. A terme, les socits telles que nous les connaissons disparaitrons, au pire, l'espce disparaitra
     . elles (les nergies fossiles) disparaitrons. Leur extraction deviendra soit impossible, soit tellement couteuse que tout ce qui en dpends sera durement chamboul
D'un manire gnrale, on est presque dans le rouge pour pas mal de ressources utiles a tous nos objets du quotidien, le cuivre par exemple.
Il fallait penser d'abord: disponibilit de la ressource / densit nergtique, alors c'est sur que lorsqu'on essaie de faire de l'lectricit avec du vent, ben on obtient pas grand-chose de rentable.
Je sais que "Janco" a bien souvent t "accus" d'tre draisonnablement pro-nuclaire, ce qui ne lui fait pas plaisir apparemment, mais je ne trouve pas cela dans ses propos. Son ide est plutt que le nuclaire devrait tre un amortisseur de la crise a venir (afin de ne pas se retrouver totalement "a poils" / sans nergie), mais que vu que les dcisions ineptes des politques sur les 20 / 30 dernires annes ont laisses notre filire nuclaire en dhrence, on est mme pas sur de pouvoir compter la dessus. Or, on a peu de temps pour trouver des solutions.

Surement que pleins de gens ne l'aiment pas, il est assez sec, tranchant, dur par moment. Surement que certains le considre peut tre comme un "escroc" qui russi a se faire inviter a pleins de confrences afin de boire du champagne et croquer des petits-fours gratos... je doute de cela, rien qu'au regard des bagages du bonhomme et de son pass. Je ne trouve pas non plus du "publication scientifique" qui contredirait compltement ce que dit "Janco", mais peut tre en aurez-vous (?).
Tout ceci me fait froid dans le dos, et me fait penser plus a un scnario  la "Don't look up", ou ici ce n'est pas un astroide qui nous menace, mais une crise nergtique mondiale double d'un crise climatique.
On dirait qu'il dcrit ici l'explication de ce qui se passe juste avant le dpart de la srie "L'ffondrement", gnial srie, mais destins peu enviables.

Ci dessous, un tas de liens toujours sur ces confrences. La base est toujours la mme certes, il ajoute toujours soit un peu truc, une explication ou un angle de vue different:



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCZQZMpfAWE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjkq8V5rVy0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GyOYNwk5AM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKjkdQCG-KE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2nnfjYROII
> ...


@+
 ::calim2::

----------


## Erviewthink

Faut du courage pour poster du jancovici sur ce forum. Je te soutiens mais a risque d'tre dur  vivre.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Si tu regardes ce graphique il est assez difiant.
> 
> On s'aperoit que l'on consomme en continu du gaz et de l hydraulique, alors que ce sont justement nos systmes intermittents.
> 
> Ce qui veut dire que le soir, quand l'hydraulique devrait suffire  produire pour passer le pic, nous devons utiliser du gaz.
> 
> A ce titre on peut voire 2 stratgies a mettre en oeuvre 
> 
> Construire des centrales nuclaires dont la production stable permettra de diminuer le gaz et l'hydraulique.
> ...


Le budget limit. Mieux vaut investir dans quelque de chose de fiable que l'inverse non ? Sauf quand on a les finance, ce qu'on a pas. On a dj perdu assez de temps  sous investir dans les centrales nuclaires de 4me gnration pendant plus de 20 ans.

Le manque de pragmatisme de certains me fait peur.

Quand l'idologie prend le pas sur la logique.  ::aie:: , mais bon on va encore me sortir le fameux "il ne faut pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le mme panier"  ::aie::  ::aie::  Ca sent la grosse reflexion base sur des faits logiques.

Et aprs on m'accuse de tenir des propos dignes d'un bar pmu  19h  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## Sunchaser

> (...)
> 
> A ce titre on peut voire 2 stratgies a mettre en oeuvre 
> 
> Construire des centrales nuclaires dont la production stable permettra de diminuer le gaz et l'hydraulique.
> Mettre en place d'autres nergies qui permettent d'conomiser sur le gaz et l hydraulique quand elle produisent. Voire de recharger l'hydraulique en priode creuse.
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce qui empche de mettre en oeuvre les 2  la fois.


Salut, 

A la base, je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est mme pire en fait, il *faut* thoriquement courir plusieurs livres  la fois. Il faut dvelopper le parc nuclaire et entretenir l'existant, tout en mettant en oeuvre tous les moyens ncessaires afin de trouver des alternatives - alternatives en premier lieu aux nergies fossiles.
Mais on a peu de temps et des moyens limits (au niveau national en tout cas). Et cela est utile ( mon humble avis) uniquement si cela se produit au niveau mondial, autant que possible. Ce qui risque de ne pas arriver, il y a pleins de pays qui continuerons coute que coute a cramer du charbon (tant qu'il y en a) parce que ... ils n'ont pas forcement d'autres solutions  l'echelle de leur pays et qu'il ne veulent pas rester sur la touche, et eux aussi veulent du "progrs", donc de l'nergie.
Il faudrait que cela soit vu comme un enjeu majeur de survie de l'espce (ce qui est le cas), comme si un gros machin affreux nous arrivait dessus du fin fond de l'espace et qu'il fallait concentrer tous les efforts, toutes les "ressources" - matrielles et intellectuelles - afin d'viter qu'il nous aplatisse comme les insignifiants cafards que nous sommes.
Or ... ben rien.
Surement parce que le rchauffement climatique, c'est au dpart plutt sympa et lger pour pas mal de gens. Si je prends exemple sur le coin ou je vis, pour le moment c'est positif. On a de trs beaux ts, et les touristes affluent. Je pourrais monter un Air B'n'b, ca marcherait. En surface, c'est bien. Reflexion a court terme nombrilo-centr digne de pas mal d'Amricains. Bon, on commence dj a manquer d'eau par moment l't, la vgtation souffre et dans 20/30 ans il fera 40 degrs 5 mois dans l'anne... moins marrant.

"On" est dans la mme situation qu'un gros tas de petits crabes plongs dans l'eau d'une marmite sur un feu qu'ils auraient eux-mmes allums.
Ceux qui sont dans l'eau tide se divisent entre: ceux qui ne savent pas qu'il y a du feu en dessous, ceux qui trouvent ca trs bien et ceux qui ont compris, paniquent et s'aperoivent qu'ils ont pas le bras assez long pour teindre le feu.
Ceux qui sont dans l'eau chaude et qui commencent a vouloir pter la gueule a tout le monde, parce qu'ils ont le feu au fesses.
Ceux qui sont dans l'eau froide et qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils devraient changer quoi que ce soit, parce qu'ils voudraient bien avoir un peu d'eau tide eux aussi.
A la fin, ils vont tous mourrir.

Bref.

Bon, maintenant, je comprends les peurs (bien lgitimes) lies au nuclaire. Que cela soit clair, pour moi un vrai film d'horreur, ce n'est pas les trucs comme "Massacre  la trononneuse" par exemple, mais "Chernobyl".
Mais quels choix avons nous vraiment? Jetez un coup d'oeil ici: _https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ectricit%C3%A9_ (je ne trouve plus la valeur annuelle donne par "janco" dans une de ses confrences).
21 776 088 GWh / an dans le monde, sur l'anne 2014. Pfiou... a semble beaucoup. Si je compte bien, on est 8 ans plus tard, et je doute que la consommation ait t diminue.
Et en prenant cela en considration, je suis dsol mais je doute que les alternatives actuelles aient la capacit de nous mener  une telle production. 
_(si vous avez des plans concrets, ralistes, "chiffrs", je suis preneur)_
Un des soucis du nuclaire, mis a part que ce n'est pas une nergie renouvelable et qu'un jour l'extraction de la ressource ncessaire du sol posera problme, c'est que cela nous "oblige", cela nous engage. 
Cela nous engage sur la "profondeur" et sur des dures de temps qui vont au dela de nos propres vies.
La mise en oeuvre de cette production d'nergie impacte en ralit tout le monde, mme si on ne parle que d'une centrale qq part  l'Est de l'Europe. Imaginons que l'pisode Chernobyl se soit termin plus mal, et que personn ne se soit montr pour se sacrifier et "teindre le feu", on aurait aujourd'hui toute une partie de l'Europe inhabitable pour des milliers d'annes, des dizaines de millions de personnes dplaces (ou?), et surement un impact sur d'autres rgions.
Cela nous engage sur des projets qu'il faut tre capable de maintenir durant des centaines d'annes (que cela soit la production, ou le stockage des dchts), donc des projets  l'chelle de l'Humanit. Or la plus part de nos dcideurs ont une vue qui ne va pas plus loin que la dure de leur mandat, donc environ 5 ans.
Ca ne colle pas donc.
Et de toutes manires, on a pas la choix, on doit maintenir ce "truc": les centrales sont dj la, elles tournent depuis plus de 40 ans au moins, il faut donc que l'on soit en mesure de au moins les maintenir, et au moins tre en mesure de s'occuper des dchts dj crs, et ceux a venir. Ce qui veut dire qu'on a "l'obligation" de faire en sorte que nos socits restent suffisamment stables et volues pour faire ceci.
Pour cela, il va falloir tre capable de passer aussi bien que possible la double crise devant nous: crise climatique, crise des ressources.

Je partage avec vous "humblement" mon sentiment:
. J'ai 52 ans. Dans 30 ans, on aura pris trs certainement 1.5 degr sur le nez. J'aurais soit 82 ans, soit je serais dj arriv a date d'expiration.
Mais p*tain, mon fils n'aura que 49, quelle gueule aura son monde ? ...  ::calim2:: 
Et si on continue sur cet axe, on se prenda un + 3 / + 4 degrs un peu plus tard, j'imagine mme pas la gueule du monde mes petits-enfants.

Et la, on est la a se poser tranquillou la question "plutt hybride rechargeable ou full electrique?", "plutt trotinette ou vlo lectrique?", "plutt olienne ou solaire?" ...
Les mecs, faut arrter. On devrait tous tre dehors tous les jours et battre le pav afin de rclamer de vraies solutions, de vrais engagements, sur des solutions ralistes, pragmatiques, mme si cela froisse (temporairement) nos ideaux.
C'est juste une question de survie actuellement..

Bye

----------


## Sunchaser

Je reviens pour un lien uniquement: https://app.electricitymaps.com/map

----------


## Pyramidev

> https://app.electricitymaps.com/map


Je l'avais partag avant-hier dans un autre fil.
Mais c'est effectivement un trs bon lien.  :8-):

----------


## ddoumeche

Entretien au snat de Mr Polgrion, ancien directeur d'EDF de 2009  2014, qui livre une analyse de niveau stratgique, et quelques scoops intressants





 En 2009, EDF est une entreprise saine et comptitive au niveau international, l'tat et l'europe vont donc s'attaquer  la dtruire comme ils ont dtruit le reste Areva a conu un racteur inconstructible et donc il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'on ne puisse les construire (et ce n'est ni  cause des allemands ni des astres) La stratgie d'EDF tait donc d'attendre la nouvelle gnration dans 10 ou 15 ans et de trouver des alternatives. Polgrion mentionne le fait qu'Edf matrise la technologie du charbon propre (qu'EDF a tout fait pour tuer dans l'oeuf mais passons), et il reste un peu de marge pour construire un peu d'hydrolectrique Il n'y a gure de vision stratgique  la tte de l'tat, encore moins avec des ministres qui changent tous les 7 mois et des prsidents qui vous dbarquent au gr de leur caprices. Le seul leitmotiv tait que les franais allaient consommer moins d'lectricit, on se demande pourquoi et comment ? c'est l'idologie dcroissantioniste Le nouveau prix de l'lectricit sert uniquement  enrichir des spculateurs privs qui utilisent les oliennes comme cache sexe pour revendre le KWh EdF avec une norme marge. Les gauchistes qui promeuvent leur oliennes font donc du blanchiment ce que l'on savait dj, et servent le grand capital ce qu'ils ont toujours fait. 
D'o la dmission du directeur financier d'EdF en 2016 en signe de protestation, ce qui videmment n'a eu aucun effet. Car en France on attend la chute de Sedan pour se rveiller. Merkel, ex scientiste d'Allemagne de l'est, croyait dans le nuclaire mais a accept d'en sortir pour gagner UNE lection rgionale. Ou comment gager tout l'avenir d'un pays sur un coup de d, on pensait cette femme intelligente alors qu'elle tait juste autoritaire et stupide, surtout capable de crer les pires catastrophes.
Heureusement ce n'est pas en France qu'on ferait ce genre d'neries Il y a eu beaucoup de corruption et de dessous de tables dans l'affaire de vente des EPR aux chinois


L'interview de Bruno Comby, ancien ingnieur polytechnique d'EdF, qui explique les problmtiques de consommation et de dlestage malgr ses ourlets de hippie




 En 20 ans, la consommation a augment de 10% bien qu'on ne construise pas de nouvelles centrales, hormis des centrales  gaz pour compenser celles que l'on fermait (fioul, charbon). En faisant cela, les rserves de scurit ont t rognes et nous sommes  la limite Aujourd'hui en hiver la consommation peut atteindre 70GW et il faut importer 13GW des pays voisins. Merci le charbon allemand. Mais si une ligne Haute Tension flanche comme c'est dj arriv avec l'Italie, c'est la merde En se basant sur les chiffres de l'hiver 2012 qui fut trs froid, on peut arriver  une consommation de 100GW qu'on n'a pas Si un anticyclone s'installe sur l'europe occidentale, comme il arrive rgulirement, les tempratures chuteront  vitesse grand V et la production olienne sera nulle. Les voisins devront garder leur lectricit pour se chauffer En hiver, le photovoltaque ne produit qu'entre 12 et 16h (3.5GW, quasiment rien), mais la pointe commence  partir de 18h quand les familles rentrent chez elle, lancent la machine  laver, allument le chauffage, font la cuisine etc. Le parc nuclaire est au minimum car l'ASN a demand des grands carnages ayant pris beaucoup de retard  cause de la psychose pharmaco-mdiatique du Covid Le gaz venait principalement de chez Vladimir Poutine, cet t il a fallu remplir les stocks  prix d'or, et en hiver ces stocks se vident plus vite qu'ils se remplissent Depuis 20 ans les pays europens s interconnectent, tout le monde est solidaire de tout le monde, donc si un pays flanche, tout le monde flanche. Le pays est donc non seulement au bord du blackout, mais en plus dpend de ses voisins en esprant qu'ils ne souffrent pas eux mme d'un blackout qui pourrait se propager sur tout le continent. Et comme le disait le grand philosophe Jacques Chirac, les emmerdes volent en escadrille La situation ne va pas se rsoudre en quelques mois, ni mme pour l'hivers prochain, cela devient une question de survie. Surtout pour les petits budgets et les entreprises L'idologie dcroissantioniste est encore pass par l, et le dcroissantioniste Jancovini en prend pour son grade. C'est une forme de suicide de masse Est dcrit ce qui se passera en cas de dlestage

Ajoutons que
 quand une tempte de neige a recouvert le Texas et les tats voisins, les oliennes ont gel, l'tat a perdu l'approvisionnement des voisins et l'tat est rest sans lectricit pendant une semaine. Les gens ont du se rfugier  l'hotel pendant que les canalisation ptait dans toutes les maisons, tout ceci ayant cot la bagatelle de 100 milliards de dollars. On ne parle pas d'un cas hypothtique touchant un pays sous dvelopp du tiers monde. Il y a toujours eu des forts qui brlent, 90 000 hectares lors de la scheresse de 1976, mais quel rapport avec l'nergie ? Forcment quand on dpense son argent pour les hauts comits thodule du climat, il se fait  manquer pour entretenir les canadairs, ou payer les salaires des personnels navigants de la scurit civile. On ne veut (peut) pas construire de centrales nuclaires (inconstructible) ni au charbon, mais on veut des voitures lectriques. Les gens sont non seulement btes mais en plus suicidaires Le dcroissantionisme n'a jamais permis de payer ses dettes, il vous condamne au contraire  la pauvret ternelle L'hydrogne n'est pas une nergie mais un moyen de stockage, avec un rendement trs mdiocre de 25%. Autrement dit pour stocker 100MWh vous en consommez 400. D'o vont-ils venir, de vos EnR qui fonctionnent 20% du temps, et de vos centrales  gaz GNL qui du coup passeront leur temps  produire de l'hydrogne ? le cout du MWh ne va tripler alors, mais dcupler. C'est l'apologie du gaspillage.

----------


## Erviewthink

Etrange que cette personne dise a car d'aprs certains de ce forum, les oliennes, le photovoltaque et l'hydrogne sont notre remde miracle  ::aie:: . J'en dduis qu'elle doit tre incomptente, heureusement nos spcialistes du forum vont nous sortir de l  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je l'avais partag avant-hier dans un autre fil.
> Mais c'est effectivement un trs bon lien.


Oui c'est trs bien, dsol de la rptition

----------


## pmithrandir

Juste pour voqu l'interconnexion dcrie plus haut.

Rapellons que c'est justement elle qui nous permet de tenir en ce moment. Et que sans elles nous serions dans le scnario du Texas dont le problme principal n tait pas les olienne... Mais le manque d'interconnexion pour grer des pics inhabituels.

Pour le reste je pense que la politique industrielle suit une mauvaise stratgie en France... Mais vu les difficults a mener a bien un projet nuclaire je me refuse  investir tout le budget la dedans.


Par ailleurs il y a des projets que je trouve assez prometteur. Par exemple il y a qq jours une quipe de chercheurs annonait qu'elle avait russi  construire une batterie plus efficace que le lithium avec du sel marin et du souffre.
Des matriaux facile  trouver et abondants pour nombre de pays.

Cela pourrait permettre de limiter drastiquement les pics de consommation en stockant l lectricit de la nuit.

Autre ide... La nuit on a des demandes bien moindre... Mais aucune incitation pour que les gens consomment a ce moment l. 
Si on veut tre logique on aurait d activer gratuitement les heures moins coteuses la nuit pour inciter a consommer a ce moment l. Mais a devait tre trop complexe je pense... a n'a t invent qu'il y a 50 ans l'abonnement jour nuit.

Bref... Prendre le problme par l'autre ct.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Autre ide... La nuit on a des demandes bien moindre... Mais aucune incitation pour que les gens consomment a ce moment l. 
> Si on veut tre logique on aurait d activer gratuitement les heures moins coteuses la nuit pour inciter a consommer a ce moment l. Mais a devait tre trop complexe je pense... a n'a t invent qu'il y a 50 ans l'abonnement jour nuit.


Moi je le fais depuis longtemps : machine  laver, lave vaisselle et chargement de la ZOE.

Sauf que ce type d'heures n'existent qu'en maison individuel  cause des ballons d'eau chaude, il me semble que dans les habitations collectives ce n'est pas le cas, mais pas sr.

ONTAYG

----------


## pmithrandir

> Moi je le fais depuis longtemps : machine  laver, lave vaisselle et chargement de la ZOE.
> 
> Sauf que ce type d'heures n'existent qu'en maison individuel  cause des ballons d'eau chaude, il me semble que dans les habitations collectives ce n'est pas le cas, mais pas sr.
> 
> ONTAYG


Le signal existe partout.
Le compteur le reoit et le propage dans la maison pour automatiser la bascule pour programmer les quipements type chauffe eau, charge de voiture etc...

Mais l je parle de le proposer gratuitement et non avec un abonnement plus cher.

De manire  inciter a faire tourner la nuit les appareils qui le peuvent.

Si j'ai une machine a faire tourner aujourd'hui je n'ai aucune raison de m'embter a le faire le soir. a me cote le mme prix. Mais si le kWh tait ne serait ce que 1 cents moins cher... a dclencherait un rflexe chez beaucoup de gens... Pour conomiser presque rien.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Juste pour voqu l'interconnexion dcrie plus haut.
> 
> Rapellons que c'est justement elle qui nous permet de tenir en ce moment. Et que sans elles nous serions dans le scnario du Texas dont le problme principal n tait pas les olienne... Mais le manque d'interconnexion pour grer des pics inhabituels.
> 
> Pour le reste je pense que la politique industrielle suit une mauvaise stratgie en France... Mais vu les difficults a mener a bien un projet nuclaire je me refuse  investir tout le budget la dedans.
> 
> 
> Par ailleurs il y a des projets que je trouve assez prometteur. Par exemple il y a qq jours une quipe de chercheurs annonait qu'elle avait russi  construire une batterie plus efficace que le lithium avec du sel marin et du souffre.
> Des matriaux facile  trouver et abondants pour nombre de pays.
> ...


T'as pas lu tout l'article hein, parce que faire une meilleure batterie c'est pas forcment compliqu dans un laboratoire, mais faire a  une chelle industrielle c'est autre chose. Des gnies qui annoncent une nouvelle technologie miracle il y en a tous les jours, quand tu creuses t'es souvent du.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si, j'ai lu.

Et pour moi nul besoin d'avoir les mmes rendements que le lithium pour devenir pertinent.

Chez moi par exemple je peux mettre des panneaux solaires qui couvrirait largement mes besoins annuels. Le problme c'est le stockage. Mais si il me faut 1m3 de batterie... J'ai la place de les stocker. Pas besoin que a soit petit... Faut du pas cher.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Juste pour voqu l'interconnexion dcrie plus haut.
> 
> Rapellons que c'est justement elle qui nous permet de tenir en ce moment.


Voila un cas typique d'inversion de la logique : C'est notamment  cause de l'interconnexion que l'on n'a pas construit la puissance ncessaire dans l'europe, et c'est  cause de l'interconnexion que le le blackout touchera toute l'europe, si blackout il y a.

A quoi cela sert-il que des ingnieurs polytechniques d'EDF interviennent si les gens inversent les explications ?




> Et que sans elles nous serions dans le scnario du Texas dont le problme principal n'tait pas les oliennes ...  Mais le manque d'interconnexion pour grer des pics inhabituels.


Vous dites n'importe quoi : Les oliennes ont gels et on pouvait voir des hlicoptres projeter du dgivrant, les panneaux solaires ont t recouvert de neige, les autres tats n'ont pu satisfaire la demande puisque confronts eux aussi  cette vague de froid. 

Et d'o auraient d venir vos Kilowatts manquants, de puerto rico, de panama ou du Canada ? Connaissez-vous le mcanisme nomm effet joule ? 
En fait, vous pensez que l'lectricit est cre par l'interconnexion, c'est-a-dire les cables ... et bien non, l'lectricit n'est cr ni par les cbles ni par les prises lectriques  ni par les paratonnerres mais par les centrales lectriques.




> Pour le reste je pense que la politique industrielle suit une mauvaise stratgie en France... Mais vu les difficults a mener a bien un projet nuclaire je me refuse  investir tout le budget la dedans.


En 20 ans, la France a investi plus de 12.5 milliards dans le nuclaire, sans compter les nombreuses dpenses courantes (CEA , Andra, ...), et 170 milliards dans les ENR (+Haut Comit du Changement Climatique, etc) et tous deux sont des checs spectaculaires digne d'un grand pays socialiste.
Un pays ayant perdu la moiti de sa capacit industrielle en 20 ans, et dont les cadres ne comprennent visiblement ni l'industrie ni la physique, suit certainement une mauvaise stratgie industrielle.




> Par ailleurs il y a des projets que je trouve assez prometteur. Par exemple il y a qq jours une quipe de chercheurs annonait qu'elle avait russi  construire une batterie plus efficace que le lithium avec du sel marin et du souffre.


Prcisons pour commencer que les batterie ne produisent pas d'lectricit, pas plus que les interconnexions.

Des batteries plus efficace que le lithium ... donc qui gagneraient .. 1% d'efficacit ? et qui pourraient tre produites industriellement dans 10 ans ? ou pas ? Dans 10-20 ans, nous aurons sans doute des EPR2 et des oliennes fonctionnant sans vent, mais la question se pose aujourd'hui.
Or pourquoi attendre si l'on peut dj faire des batteries avec 3 bouts de cuivre et une serviette en tissu, pourquoi ne pas gager tout l'avenir du pays sur cette invention miraculeuse ?




> Cela pourrait permettre de limiter drastiquement les pics de consommation en stockant l'lectricit de la nuit.


Il n'y a pas d'lectricit de nuit, les panneaux solaires ne produisent rien, la production olienne est minimale, et la capacit mondiale de production de lithium ne suffit pas  satisfaire la demande mondiale de voitures lectriques au gaz GNL et au charbon. Et vous voulez construire des centaines de batteries de stockage au Lithium-Ion comme celle de mr Telsa en Australie  ::mrgreen::  

Les 129MWh de cette batterie suffiraient tout juste pour une microcoupure, quand  compenser un anticyclone 15 jours, n'y pensons mme pas .... Alors qu'il serait bien plus cologique, pratique et conomique de construire des centrales  charbon redmarres chaque hiver.




> Chez moi par exemple je peux mettre des panneaux solaires qui couvrirait largement mes besoins annuels. Le problme c'est le stockage. Mais si il me faut 1m3 de batterie... J'ai la place de les stocker. Pas besoin que a soit petit... Faut du pas cher.


Bon courage pour stocker 10 MWh dans 1m3. Car une grande partie de votre consommation a lieu en hiver, saison pendant laquelle votre panneau solaire ne recharge rien.

A titre d'information, la magnifique batterie gante de mr Telsa construite pour l'Australie occupe un hectare, stocke 129MWH (rien du tout au regard de la taille du pays) cote 65 millions de dollars et pse un ne mort. Elle a aussi tendance a prendre feu comme toute les batteries Lithium-Ion, il faut donc avoir une bonne assurance et une foi  toute preuve.




> Bref... Prendre le problme par l'autre ct.


A force de toujours vouloir prendre les problmes  l'envers, on finit par avoir une logique tordue.

----------


## pmithrandir

Donc le Texas, tat ptrolier par excellence aurait tout mise sur les oliennes.... Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.

Le problme au Texas est juste un problme d'interconnexion je le maintien. Ou alors on ne parle pas de la mme crise.

Ils avaient un systme bas sur des prvisions de temprature minimales qui ont t exploses. Du coup leur centrale taient sous dimensionnes. Les olienne et les panneaux solaires c'est rien a ct.

Et quand ils ont voulu prendre de l'lectricit dans d'autres tats voisins qui auraient pu aider... Il n y avait pas de liaison suffisamment grosses pour faire passer le courant.


Et on est en plein sur ce que prvient l'interconnexion.

Si on regarde un bon hiver, on a besoin de 70MW en pic 

Un mauvais on a besoin de 120MW. 

Le jour o on se prend un hiver glaciaire... On serait peut tre a 150...

On construit quoi comme capacit du coup... 70 de nuclaire et 50MW de gaz / charbon qu'on utilise 1 fois tous les 15 ans a pleine capacit ?
Ou on assure aussi la priode glaciaire une fois par sicle avec 150MW de production?

Et on jette toute la surproduction parce qu on ne vend a personne...


Ou on interconnecte une rgion assez grande pour qu'en cas de difficult rare ou exceptionnelle... On puisse s'entraider... Un anticyclone qui va de la Sude a l'Espagne, la France a la Roumanie... Et qui touche aussi d'autres partenaires comme les pays du Maghreb... C'est assez improbable je pense...

Contrairement  la France qui a une vision centralise du rseau... Les usa ont des compagnies indpendantes les unes des autres en concurrence les une avec les autres.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je voudrai juste revenir sur cette histoire de batterie au sodium.

Aujourd'hui, on parle principalement des batteries au lithium patrce qu'elles permettent d'avoir le meilleur rendement poids / charge aux temperatures d'utilisations classiques.
Pour les cas d'usage de type voiture, telephone portable, etc... ce sont des critres majeurs.


En revanche, je pense que dans d'autres cas d'usage, on pourrait tout  fait prioriser d'autres critres, comme le prix et la disponibilit des matriaux.

Imaginons par exemple que je veuille installer des batteries chez moi.

en lithium, il y a l'option de type powerwall de tesla, 1m60 de haut, 72 cm de large, 15 d'epaissseur. 0.17m3

Si on prend une batterie 4 fois moins efficace que le lithium, on a toujours un volume de stockage tout a fait acceptable : 0.17 * 4 = 0.68m3
A titre de comparaison, un chauffe eau classique utilise en gnral 60cm de largeur par 2m20 de haut. Soit 0.79m3

Pire, j'ai par exemple un vide sanitaire de 80m2 par 80cm de haut. 64m3 qui aujourd'hui ne servent qu'a faire passer des tuyaux. 

Je pourrai donc tout a fait me contenter de batterie 10 fois moins efficace que le lithium, ayant la capacit de stocker 100 fois le volume d'une battere tesla.


Dans cette optique, il me parait donc intressant de rester ouvert d'esprit sur ces technologies qui ne sont peut tre pas adaptes  tous les usages, mais qui pourrait tout  fait convenir  d'autres.

Sachant que mme sur un pays totalement fourni en nuclaire, la mise en place de capacit de stockage reste un lment dterminant pour viter de construire un surplus de centrale inutiles. Si 5% des consommateurs ont une batterie, c'est autant d'lectricit consomme en moins lors des heures de pic.
Le prix d'une batterie etant sans commune mesure avec le prix d'une centrale nuclaire supplmentaire

----------


## Erviewthink

Je ne savais pas qu'une batterie cotait moins chre qu'une centrale nuclaire.

Merci pour cette information.

Et dis moi toi qui est trs au fait et un spcialiste renomm sur le sujet de la transition nergtique, comment seront nous avec trop de centrales nuclaires alors que la demande d'nergie augmente et que l'offre diminue ?

Ps : je ne parle pas que de l'lectricit, tu devais t'en douter en tant qu'expert renomm.

----------


## Pyramidev

> [...]


Merci pour ces deux trs bonnes vidos.

Pour ceux qui hsiteraient  passer du temps  les regarder, je conseille de commencer par voir la deuxime qui est  la fois plus courte et plus dense.
La deuxime insiste plus sur l'importance du nuclaire. La premire insiste plus sur la partie politique.

D'ailleurs, du ct de la gauche, je me demande si,  l'avenir, il y aura des reports de voix de LFI vers le parti communiste  cause de la position anti-nuclaire de LFI.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Merci pour ces deux trs bonnes vidos.
> 
> Pour ceux qui hsiteraient  passer du temps  les regarder, je conseille de commencer par voir la deuxime qui est  la fois plus courte et plus dense.


Mauvaise pioche, la deuxime est essentiellement de la propagande qui tente de faire porter la responsabilit des problmes actuels sur Jospin et des cologistes soi disant dcroissants, ce qui est totalement faux. On peut tout au plus reprocher  Jospin d'avoir arrter Superphnix, mais cette centrale avait dj eu de nombreux problmes sans que l'on puisse affirmer qu'elle serait rentable un jour, d'autant plus qu' l'poque l'uranium tait bon march et l'on pouvait lgitimement s'interroger sur l'intrt de ce surgnrateur. Entre 1985 et 1996 son facteur de charge moyen a t de 6,7  6,8%, et au mieux de 32,2% en 1996, certes une amlioration mais trs loin de la moyenne de 75% des centrales nuclaires classiques, et sans que l'on sache si cette embellie allait durer. Pourquoi prendre le risque de continuer l'exploitation de cette centrale qui de toute vidence tait partie sur de mauvaises bases ? Ce projet a sans doute t initi trop tt.

Mais  part a, Jospin ne s'est pas oppos au nuclaire "en gnral". D'ailleurs Pierre Gadonneix, PDG d'EDF entre 2004 et 2009 (donc sous Sarkosy) affirme  6'30" dans cette vido - youtube.com/watch?v=2yQijSooMWo - qu'il a pris les commandes de l'entreprise alors qu'on arrivait  la fin du grand programme d'investissement de dveloppement du nuclaire d'EDF lanc par Pierre Messmer en 1974. Pourquoi la fin, tout simplement parce que nous avions une capacit suffisante, excdentaire de 20% en 2004 toujours selon Pierre Gadonneix  11'00" dans la vido mentionne prcdemment. C'est pourquoi EDF a arrt de construire de nouvelles centrales en France sous sa direction. Il ajoute plus loin que pour garder son savoir faire, EDF s'est port vers l'exportation. 

On est donc loin de la propagande anti socialiste/colo de l'interview de Bruno Comby qui  3'40" dans sa vido, accuse Jospin et son idologie "dcroissantiste verte" d'tre responsable de la situation actuelle. Et est-ce la faute  Jospin si Pierre Gadonneix sous la mandature suivante de Sarkosy n'a pas jug bon de construire de nouvelles centrales ? Sarkosy aurait-il t influenc par Jospin ? Sous son air bon enfant, Bruno Comby distille des absurdits, c'est du grand n'importe quoi !

Bizarre que tu te sois laiss prendre au pige. Enfin mme s'il est moins arrogant que Jancovici, c'est exactement la mme technique, une expertise intressante sur certains points mais toujours pour conclure que le tout nuclaire est notre seul point de salut, en insultant les colos au passage.

Sans doute aussi ce sont les cologistes et Jospin qui sont responsables du retard de Flamanville et des points de rouille dcouverts sur les centrales actuelles. En fait le problme est juste l, c'est  dire des malfaons dans la construction qui ont mis bon nombre de centrales  l'arrt, sans quoi nous ne serions pas dans cette situation. 

Prends note comment ce gus avec son air bienveillant a russi  te retourner le cerveau, en accusant au final Jospin et les cologistes sans un mot pour la responsabilit de Framatome et de ses sous-traitants. Dur dur, les suites du nouvel an, aspirine ou doliprane, prends quelque chose et retrouves un peu de bon sens  ::):  Au passage, une petite recherche sur Bruno Comby et je tombe sur ce lien : 



> *Secte*
> Tout dabord, Bruno Comby est ou a t un proche de Guy-Claude Burger qui a dirig la secte de Montram (France). Le gourou a dailleurs t condamn le 6 dcembre 2001  15 ans de prison pour le viol de deux enfants et pdophilie. Dans un livre, il recommandait notamment les rapports sexuels entre adultes et enfants. Auparavant, il avait dj t condamn  trois mois de prison avec sursis pour exercice illgal de la mdecine en France et  quatre ans de prison en Suisse pour avoir abus dun de ses fils et dune fille de neuf ans.
> 
> *Pseudo-scientifique*
> Comme lui, Bruno Comby prne linstinctothrapie. Linstinctothrapie est une pratique alimentaire crudivore.*Bruno Comby a dailleurs publi un livre dont le titre est assez vocateur: Nature contre sida. En gros, il prtend que manger des aliments crus permet de venir  bout du SIDA. Il est important de souligner que ces affirmations ne reposent sur aucune base scientifique.
> 
> Par ailleurs, plusieurs ouvrages rdigs par ses soins ont t prfacs par le Professeur Henri Joyeux. Ce dernier, cancrologue, a t radi de lOrdre des Mdecins en France. Il est connu pour sa position contre les vaccins (pas seulement, celui contre le Covid-19). Vice-prsident du fonds Josefa, il a particip en 2019  des essais cliniques illgaux.


Il y a mieux  faire que de recommander ses vidos,  mon avis  :;): 


Non en fait la seule vido intressante est la premire qui dnonce l'absurdit de ARENH, le fait que le prix de l'lectricit soit index sur le gaz, les pressions de Bruxelles et de l'Allemagne pour privatiser l'hydraulique aprs avoir reint EDF avec la complicit des gouvernements franais de Sarkosy, Hollande et maintenant Macron. Tout cela depuis ce fameux trait de libre concurrence de Lisbonne qui nous annonait clairement le dmantlement de nos services publics et plus gnralement du modle franais, et c'est ce qui se passe avec le systme de sant, l'ducation, les retraites, les droits au chmage et EDF. 

Je sais bien que la plupart d'entre vous se refusent absolument de faire un rapprochement, nanmoins la dgradation acclre de nos services publics date de cette poque, c'est un fait. Et Polgrio qui a suivi Gadonneix  la tte d'EDF fait la mme constatation concernant les ravages de cette politique absurde. En fait l'tat franais subventionne maintenant des aides aux mnages et aux entreprises pour compenser des augmentations du prix de l'lectricit que nous n'aurions pas subi sans cela. Double perte pour les finances publiques, en financement d'aides d'une part et pour renflouer EDF handicap par l'ARENH d'autre part. Pourquoi comme le suggre Polgrio, ne pas sortir du march de l'nergie europen comme l'ont fait l'Espagne et le Portugal ? Les gouvernements Espagnols et Portugais sont plus puissants, et probablement plus motivs que nos piteux Macron, Hollande et Sarkosy, pour dfendre l'intrt de leur pays et de leurs citoyens, c'est tout ce que l'on peut conclure.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc le Texas, tat ptrolier par excellence aurait tout mis sur les oliennes.... Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.


Pouvez-vous nous prciser o j'ai pu crire, et donc o vous avez pu lire, que le Texas avait une production d'lectricit bas uniquement sur l'olien ? Comme vous l'ignorez peut-tre, le Texas est le plus gros producteur d'nergie lectrique olienne des tats-unis, car cet tat est aussi le plus gros producteur (481TWh) et le plus gros consommateur. 





Or oui les oliennes (mais pas que) ont bien gel cet hiver l, les panneaux solaire (qui produisent fort peu en cette saison) taient couvert de neige, et la production a chut, ce qui a entran un blackout. Car comme vous l'ignorez peut-tre aussi, il n'est pas ncessaire que la production soit nulle pour entraner une panne gnrale, il suffit qu'elle soit trop faible pour assurer une frquence minimale, donc les 110v rglementaires.
Le Texas produisait encore plus de la moiti de son lectricit mais vous ne pouviez pas allumer un radiateur mme au minima.

Donc je ne sais de quoi vous parlez, puisque vous ignorez galement que les tats voisins ne pouvaient satisfaire  leur propre demande faute d'hiver rigoureux et devaient importer, mais malgr cela ils auraient d satisfaire  la demande du plus gros consommateur de la Nation.
Rien n'est moins sur, o est la dmonstration ?

La France a de l'lectricit cet hiver grace  l'intelligence qu'ont eu les allemands de ne pas dtruire leurs vieilles centrales au charbon et de garder de la rserve, pas grace  l'interconnexion car cette dernire ne sert que de transport. Comme les prises lectriques, tandis que les paratonnerres servent  se protger de la foudre mais ne produisent pas non plus d'lectricit. 
Sans centrales en rserve, vous pouvez toujours vous asseoir sur votre interconnexion.

Je ne sais pas d'o sortent ces chiffres fantaisistes de 150MWh, ou de 70MWh de nuclaire  construire. La France dispose dj de 62GW et bientot 65GW nuclaires thoriques, mais seulement de 42GW oprationnels. Auxquels s'ajoutent 20GW d'hydrolectrique (en baisse car on les supprime au prtexte de sauver les saumons de rivire sic), et de 13Gw de gaz (quand il y a du stock)

Le photovoltaque produit 3.5GW (entre 12 et 16h) et L'olien 5GW en moyenne en ce moment, tout cela pour 170 milliards. Pour ce prix l, le cot du programme Apollo, on aurait pu envoyer un corrzien sur la lune.

On est donc  la limite, il faut donc construire 10 centrales  charbon de 1,5GW environ.





> Et on jette toute la surproduction parce qu on ne vend a personne...


L'conomie de la production d'nergie vous chappe : Il y a peu de surproduction dans le monde de la production d'lectricit car on produit  la demande, vous vouliez sans doute crire que l'on exploite pas la surcapacit. Je connait peu de pays brlant leur gaz ou charbon  perte pour cause de premption, surtout au prix actuel.

Si le cot de ces centrales au charbon vous inquite, rassurez-vous c'est infiniment moins cher que de construire des panneaux solaires servant essentiellement  l'clairage public pendant la journe et aux crans d'ordinateurs dans les bureaux.  Ou que d'importer du GNL a prix d'or, prix d'or qui aurait sans financ la construction de 15 centrales  charbon dernier cri avec des annes de stock. Je n'ai pas lu le dtail des importations de cette anne, mais cela va provoquer un scandale.

Il faut considrer cela comme une assurance risque d'autant que le charbon ne gle pas, que vous pouvez le stocker pendant des annes, et du point vue financier, vous le mettez en service quand la demande a cru ou a fur et  mesure que vous remplacer les anciens. Vous avez bien une assurance voiture ?




> Ou on interconnecte une rgion assez grande pour qu'en cas de difficult rare ou exceptionnelle... On puisse s'entraider... Un anticyclone qui va de la Sude a l'Espagne, la France a la Roumanie... Et qui touche aussi d'autres partenaires comme les pays du Maghreb... C'est assez improbable je pense...
> 
> Contrairement  la France qui a une vision centralise du rseau... Les usa ont des compagnies indpendantes les unes des autres en concurrence les une avec les autres.


L'hiver exceptionnel de 2012 a touch toute l'europe de l'Espagne  l'Armnie, donc qui va nous entraider la prochaine fois ? la Roumanie avec ses 6GW de production va alimenter toute l'europe de l'ouest ?
Le Maghreb, rgion connue pour sa stabilit exceptionnelle ? Vous n'avez pas peur d'une redite de North Stream 2, que l'Algrie ne nous fasse chanter puis qu'un tat terroriste inconnu qui nous emmerde depuis 1066 ne vienne couper nos cables sous marins ?
Cette anne l, nous nous en sortirent avec de la neige pour faire rire les enfants. Sous l'ancien rgime avant la diffusion du chauffage au charbon, cette vague de froid aurait tu au minimum un million de personnes en Europe.

Si les compagnies de droit priv savaient mieux produire de l'lectricit que les autres, cela se saurait et Enron n'aurait jamais fait de faillite frauduleuse. Tous ces socits de revente d'lectricit sont d'ailleurs bases sur le  modle d'Enron, je vous suggre de relire son histoire.




> Imaginons par exemple que je veuille installer des batteries chez moi.


Faites installer ~250 batteries de voitures par un lectricien professionnel sous votre maison dans une cave bien isole, et elles vous feront l'hiver sans jamais mettre le feu  votre maison. Solution pratique pour un mnage lambda, mais totalement impraticable  l'chelle du pays.
Car infiniment trop onreuse et demandeuse en matires premires, faites le calcul. 




> Mauvaise pioche, la deuxime est essentiellement de la propagande qui tente de faire porter la responsabilit des problmes actuels sur Jospin et des cologistes soit disant dcroissants


Que je sache, c'est bien Jospin et Allgre qui ont fait fermer Superphnix, et les "cologistes" se disent dcroissants depuis au moins Meadows. Le "halte  la croissance", j'en entends parler depuis la fac de math donc il faut tre sacrment hypocrite pour prtendre que les cologistes ne sont pas dcroissantionistes.
Or en tant qu'ingnieur EDF, Comby a bien le droit de critiquer ce choix.
Aussi il n'est pas ncessaire d'utiliser des mots vulgaires comme propagande, ou de prtendre qu'il met tout les problmes sur le dos de Jospin.




> Et est-ce la faute  Jospin si Pierre Gadonneix sous la mandature suivante de Sarkosy n'a pas jug bon de construire de nouvelles centrales. Sarkosy aurait-il t influenc par Jospin ? Sous son air bon enfant, Bruno Comby distille des absurdits, c'est du grand n'importe quoi !


Et l'EPR de flamanville dont la construction commence en 2007, deux ans avant le dpart de Gadonneix, n'est pas une centrale nuclaire ?




> Bizarre que tu te sois laiss prendre au pige. Enfin mme s'il est moins arrogant que Jancovici, c'est exactement la mme technique, une expertise intressante sur certains points mais toujours pour conclure que le tout nuclaire est notre seul point de salut, en insultant les colos au passage.
> 
> Sans doute aussi ce sont les cologistes et Jospin qui sont responsables du retard de Flamanville et des points de rouille dcouverts sur les centrales actuelles. En fait le problme est juste l, c'est  dire des malfaons dans la construction qui ont mis bon nombre de centrales  l'arrt, sans quoi nous ne serions pas dans cette situation.


Est-ce  cause des retards pris  flamanville que le Ministre de la transition cologique citoyenne a interdit l'extraction des resources fossiles en France et la fin de centrales thermiques ?

Nous n'avons pas d regarder le mme documentaire, Comby n'a nullement dit que le nuclaire tait le seule issue, et je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il ait insult les cologistes. A-t'il parl de Nicolas Hulot qui volait en ULM avec les oies sauvages, tout en se faisant sponsoriser par Rhone Poulenc pour acheter son parc de 4x4 diesel et son manoir ? ceci dit, Nicolas n'avait gure le choix car possder un gros zodiac de marque valiant ( 50 000) implique un 4x4.
On pourrait en dire beaucoup sur ce personnage hros des temps modernes, mais Comby est rest trs consensuel.




> Prends note comment ce gus avec son air bienveillant a russi  te retourner le cerveau, en accusant au final Jospin et les cologistes sans un mot pour la responsabilit de Framatome et de ses sous-traitants. Dur dur, les suites du nouvel an, aspirine ou doliprane, prends quelque chose et retrouves un peu de bon sens. Au passage, une petite recherche sur Bruno Comby et je tombe sur a :


Les LFIstes mens par le franc maon illumin Mlenchon accusent leur contradicteurs d'tre proche (ils sont voisins ?) d'un gourou de secte  ::roll:: 
Les verts allemands ont fait leur aggiornamento. Plutt que de fouiller les poubelles, vous devriez suggrez aux verts franais de faire de mme et de dnoncer leur fondateur Daniel Cohn-Bendit.




> Il y a mieux  faire que de recommander ses vidos,  mon avis 
> 
> Je sais bien que la plupart d'entre vous se refusent absolument de faire un rapprochement, nanmoins la dgradation acclre de nos services publics date de cette poque, c'est un fait.


Il y a mieux a faire que des plans sur la comte pour dmocratiser l'hydrogne quand on n'a pas l'nergie pour le produire ni les fonds pour installer des milliards de bornes de recharges.

Oui c'est un fait, la dgradation du service public date de l're Jospin qui a plus privatis que tous les gouvernements prcdents runis, et la dgradation des conditions de travail date de la lilloise bouffie Martine Aubry.
Sans doute une des raisons pour laquelle il n'a pas t lu, ce qui ne fut pas une grande perte. Mais cela n'a rien a voir avec la dcision d'Allgre de fermer Superphnix.

----------


## Erviewthink

Mais non les batteries magiques au sodium et l'hydrogne magique vont nous sauver en stockant des quantits infinies d'nergie pour qu'on l'utilise pendant les pics  ::aie:: 

Sont forts les ecolos ils ont tout pens !  ::ptdr:: 

De vrais gestionnaires !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les units, 70MWH, je parlais de production instantane comme on peut la voire sur https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/l...te-par-filiere

en effet, on se fout un peu de la production annuelle, puisque le problme actuel est de passer les pics de consommation.

Maintenant, toute la question du dimensionnement reste entire.
Si on consomme en moyenne 70, mais qu'on a des pics a 120 pendant 2 jours par an, on fait quoi.
Si une fois tous les 30 ans on monte a 150, on dcide quoi ?

On a plusieurs stratgies : 
construire du nuclaire qui produit 70 en continu et du variable qui produit les 50 manquants pendant les pics... ou les 80 le jour d'une situation exceptionnelle?
ou prevoir des moyens pour limiter la consommation, et partager autant que possible cette surcharge auprs des voisins.

Si on doit sans pravis eteindre 2 ou 3 centrales, comme on l'a vu avec le problme de corrosion, on fait comment si on a pas de liaisons avec nos voisins ?



Et oui, les batteries sont une des solutions. Parce que justement tout ne se joue pas a l'echelle de la production annuelle, mais bien sur la gestion des pics de consommation.
Que si on produit 70 en nuclaire, on va vite se rendre compte que la nuit... on en consomme que 55. Et que l'on ne peut pas teindre une centrale comme ca.
Donc il faut des systmes capables de prendre le relai.

Et pour obtenir de l'energei, soit on se dirige vers un producteur, soit vers un stockeur.
Aujourd'hui, en stockeur on a par exemple l'hydraulique qui recharge les barrages quand la consommation est faible dans le pays. (on voit ca sous la rubrique "pompage de minuit  7h du matin)

Mais on pourrait aussi recharger les batteries pendant la mme priode et alimenter le rseau de 18  20h.

----------


## Erviewthink

Donc tu proposes de produire plus d'nergie pour la stocker dans des batteries pour la rinjecter quand on en a besoin ?  ::ptdr::  Je suppose que tu sais combien de batteries il faut pour stocker 20 gigawatt pendant 2h  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Aprs c'est moi le troll, bonne blague

----------


## ONTAYG

> tu sais combien de batteries il faut pour stocker 20 gigawatt pendant 2h


10 Delorean, car une c'est 2.1 Gigawatt  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Donc tu proposes de produire plus d'nergie pour la stocker dans des batteries pour la rinjecter quand on en a besoin ?  Je suppose que tu sais combien de batteries il faut pour stocker 20 gigawatt pendant 2h 
> 
> Aprs c'est moi le troll, bonne blague


Le prix des batteries etait de 132 $ par kwh en 2021.

Pour stocker 40GW(20 * 2h) on dbourserait donc 5.3 milliard de dollars en version lithium avec 6000 cycles (16 annes)

Quand on compare ca au prix d'une centrale nuclaire de 6-8 milliard d'euros pour produire 1 ou 2GW de plus... c'est pas dlirant.

Si maintenant on mettait des batteries plus volumineuses et moins onreuses que le lithium, cette facture n'aurait rien  voir.

Bref, je suis peut etre un amateur, mais je pense que ca rpond partiellement  ton interrogation.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour les units, 70MWH, je parlais de production instantane comme on peut la voire sur https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/l...te-par-filiere
> 
> Maintenant, toute la question du dimensionnement reste entire.
> Si on consomme en moyenne 70, mais qu'on a des pics a 120 pendant 2 jours par an, on fait quoi.


Le pic de consommation de 2012 fut  102Gw et des poussires, aujourd'hui il serait de 110GW. Et bien, comme dit par deux fois, on construit des centrales  charbon, et on diminue le chauffage lectrique au profit du bois de chauffe, voir des pompes  chaleurs (inoprantes en cas de blackout  ::oops:: ). Accessoirement ne plus interdire le chauffage au fioul  a gaz, mme si les chances sont minces car cela signifierait le suicide politique des verts.

Pour le reste, il n'y a rien  construire que ce qui est prvu car les centrales sont recarrene pour tenir 20 ans, et notre prsident bien aim a dcid dans sa grande sagesse de faire construire 6 EPR2. Dont les plans ne sont pas finaliss et qui entreront en service en 2035, donc 2040 en tant optimiste.
A cette date, il faudra aussi retirer du service ces milliers d'oliennes  gaz qui arriveront en fin de vie. 

Et dans 20 ans, personne ne sait ce qu'il adviendra puisque tout dpend des caprices du monde politique et que nous serons face  une norme dficit capacitaire. J'ai bien une ide, que je me rserve, car les capacits de rserve sont le nerf de la guerre.




> Si une fois tous les 30 ans on monte a 150, on dcide quoi ?
> 
> On a plusieurs stratgies : 
> construire du nuclaire qui produit 70 en continu et du variable qui produit les 50 manquants pendant les pics... ou les 80 le jour d'une situation exceptionnelle?
> ou prvoir des moyens pour limiter la consommation, et partager autant que possible cette surcharge auprs des voisins.


Les franais n'ont pas l'appareillage lectrique pour monter  150GW donc la question ne se pose pas. Mais ils pourraient en continuant  vouloir tout miser sur l'lectrique comme depuis 50 ans, ou en dmocratisant la voiture lectrique.
Or le jour o un hiver centenaire tombera sur la France, rassurez-vous que nos voisins n'auront pas un KWh de rab. Alors compter sur leur bienveillance, leur stock de rserves et l'invalidation de la loi de l'emmerdement maximum, c'est jouer  la roulette russe ou foncer  250kwh contre un mur, comme disait l'autre. 

O est la dmonstration que nos voisins disposeront des 30Gw qui vous manqueront ? en 2012, je ne crois pas qu'ils l'avaient.

Les oliennes ne fonctionnant probablement pas, un blackout aura lieu, et les gens devront se rfugier chez leurs voisins disposant d'un chauffage  bois, au fioul ou a batteries de voitures, les autres mourant de froid en trs grand nombre. Pourquoi croyez-vous que je dispose d'un pole a bois (350) et d'un chauffage lectrique, et que je fasse venir 6 stres tous les ans (200) ?
Est-ce que cela rpond  votre question ?




> Si on doit sans pravis eteindre 2 ou 3 centrales, comme on l'a vu avec le problme de corrosion, on fait comment si on a pas de liaisons avec nos voisins ?


Il n'tait nul besoin d'teindre ces centrales en si grand nombre, ni mme de faire ces travaux sur tout le parc, voila bien un n-ime excs de zle de l'ASN. Si je devais faire remplacer les botiers lectroniques du tiers de mes clients ds que l'un d'entre eux tombe en panne, je mettrais la cl sous la porte.

Si c'est sans pravis, nos voisins n'auront pas le temps de remettre en service leurs centrales  charbon de rserve, malgr l'interconnexion qui existe dj. Voila pourquoi les pays dvelopps planifient  l'avance leur consommation comme le fit le Texas.




> Et oui, les batteries sont une des solutions. Parce que justement tout ne se joue pas a l'echelle de la production annuelle, mais bien sur la gestion des pics de consommation.
> Que si on produit 70 en nuclaire, on va vite se rendre compte que la nuit... on en consomme que 55. Et que l'on ne peut pas teindre une centrale comme ca.
> Donc il faut des systmes capables de prendre le relai.


RTE a dj un projet de construction de batteries, avec un objectif de 250MWh. Avec 100 batteries gantes Lithium-Ion du mme modle que celui mr Telsa, vous disposerez de 13GWh de rserve au prix de 6,5 milliards et non pas 5,3 milliards, c'est  dire une demi heure de consommation en cas de dficit capacitaire. Et pour 650 milliards, vous disposez de 5 jours, ou d'un seul si vous devez alimenter vos voisins qui raisonnent comme vous.

Vous pouvez aussi vous lancer dans la rvalorisation de l'hydraulique comme le font nos voisins puisqu'il reste de la capacit, ou mme cbler des patates avec des fils de cuivre dans les champs : avec un millier de patates, on doit pouvoir faire fonctionner le chauffage lectrique d'une maison pendant 6 heures. Ensuite, on les cuit (au polle) et les mange ce qui tient chaud.

Tout cela ne rpondant videmment pas  la question de savoir comment vous rechargez vos batteries et vos barrages dans le cas d'un anticyclone hivernal. Votre solution reste un pis-aller bon pour des petites variations locales, ou des particuliers nantis.
Pour 10 fois moins cher que vos 100 batteries gantes Lithium-Ion, on peut faire construire 15 centrales  charbon dernier cri fonctionnant pendant des mois et bien moins polluantes que l'extraction du lithium.




> Et pour obtenir de l'nergie, soit on se dirige vers un producteur, soit vers un stockeur.


Le stockage ne cre pas d'nergie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le stockage ne cre pas d'nergie.


C'est lka ou je pense que vous ne lisez pas.

L'energie est dj produite.

Le problme, c'est qu'on la produit pas au moment ou elle doit tre consomme.
Toutes les nuits on produit plus qu'on ne consomme... donc c'est de l'nergie qu'on pourrait stocker.


C'est dailleur tout le problme des centrales nuclaires. Elles produisent en continu, donc sans stockage, elles doivent tre adjointes de solutions intermittentes, ou de solutions de stockage.

Ca me parait pourtant simple a comprendre...

Et plus on va avancer dans le temps, plus les centrales au charbon, gaz, etc... vont etre interdites.
Il nous restera donc
le nuclaire
l'hydraulique
le solaire
l'eolien

2 des 4 tant imprvisibles.... sans solution de stockage longue dure, on ne pourra pas faire face.

Le lithium posant des problme, et amenant surtout un gain d'espace par rapport aux autres batteries... je souligne juste le fait que ce n'est peut tre pas la solution idale.

En solution de stockage, on  pense aussi a l'hydraulique qu'on maitrise depuis des dizaines d'annes. Mettre de l'eau en hauteur quand on a de l'nergie, et la faire descendre quand on en a pas.
On voit aussi la mme volont avec l'hydrogne. Aucune production d'nergie, mais du stockage.


Le tout dans l'optique de lisser au mieux notre consommation.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mauvaise pioche, la deuxime est essentiellement de la propagande qui tente de faire porter la responsabilit des problmes actuels sur Jospin et des cologistes soit disant dcroissants





> Que je sache, c'est bien Jospin et Allgre qui ont fait fermer Superphnix


Oui ils ont ferm une centrale qui ne fonctionnait que par intermittence et qui coutait plus cher qu'elle ne rapportait. C'tait crit dans le lien wiki que j'avais dj donn mais apparemment tu tiens  ignorer scrupuleusement tous les arguments qui pourraient gner ta critique gratuite sur le sujet. 40 milliards de dficit selon la Cour des Comptes... on aurait aussi pu accuser Jospin d'tre mauvais gestionnaire en persistant.




> les "cologistes" se disent dcroissants depuis au moins Meadows. Le "halte  la croissance", j'en entends parler depuis la fac de math donc il faut tre sacrment hypocrite pour prtendre que les cologistes ne sont pas dcroissantionistes.


Il fallait comprendre ma phrase dans le contexte de la production lectrique puisque c'est ce sujet qu'abordait Comby.

"Halte  la croissance" ne veut pas dire limiter nos capacits de production lectrique dcarbone. Je n'ai entendu a nulle part et en faisant une recherche rapide sur la dcroissance je ne vois aucune proposition allant dans ce sens.

Il est donc totalement absurde de vouloir lier ce concept avec nos difficults actuelles qui sont uniquement dues  des problmes techniques rencontrs sur bon nombre de centrales et qui ont ncessit leur arrt pour rparation.




> Or en tant qu'ingnieur EDF, Comby a bien le droit de critiquer ce choix.
> Aussi il n'est pas ncessaire d'utiliser des mots vulgaires comme propagande, ou de prtendre qu'il met tout les problmes sur le dos de Jospin.


Quel choix ? C'est quoi ce dlire ?

A 4'45" dans sa vido, il nous dit qu' la fin du 20me sicle nous avions 10% de marge de scurit, ce qui selon lui tait correct, et qu'ensuite nous l'avons perdue. Un peu plus tt  3'42" il attribue l'origine de ce dclin  Jospin et  ses allis cologistes avec leur l'idologie "dcroissantiste".

C'est une interprtation totalement fallacieuse car d'une part la dcroissance ou l'arrt de la croissance prne par les verts n'a jamais remis en cause nos marges de scurit de production lectrique, et d'autre part, selon Pierre Gadonneix PDG d'EDF entre 2004 et 2009  - youtube.com/watch?v=2yQijSooMWo  ( 11'00") - nous avions une marge de scurit de 20% en 2004, donc aprs la mandature de Jospin.

J'aimerais donc que l'on m'explique comment l'on peut accuser Jospin et les colos d'tre  l'origine de notre perte de marge de scurit de production lectrique (10% tant selon lui correct), alors qu'aprs son  mandat elle tait de 20%.

Je maintiens donc que Comby est un fourbe propagandiste anti colo primaire qui ment sur les chiffres, et qui veut faire rimer "cologie" et "irresponsabilit" en faisant des analogies trompeuses entre dcroissance et imprvoyance. Alors que ceux qui militent pour la dcroissance ou pour l'arrt de la croissance le font prcisment parce qu'ils disent qu'une croissance infinie sur le modle actuel est intenable et qu'il faut se prparer  faire autrement. Ils veulent augmenter nos marges de scurit et non pas les diminuer.




> Les verts allemands ont fait leur aggiornamento. Plutt que de fouiller les poubelles, vous devriez suggrez aux verts franais de faire de mme et de dnoncer leur fondateur Daniel Cohn-Bendit.


Cohn-Bendit en France aujourd'hui c'est  peu prs l'quivalent de Valls... Et j'observe que pour tenter de sauver Comby, tu es oblig de fouiller toi-mme dans d'autres poubelles. Une histoire de poubelles en effet, ce n'est pas parce que tu lui trouvera des frres ripoux qu'il deviendra plus frquentable pour autant.

Au passage si me me suis renseign sur le pedigree de Comby c'est que j'ai bien vu ses incohrences (mentionnes plus haut), et plus globalement son discours fallacieux de faux cul. Libre  toi d'accorder du crdit  quelqu'un qui prtends soigner le sida en mangeant des aliments crus, qui fait ddicacer ses livres par des mdecins anti vaccins tous azimuts, et qui frquente (ou a frquent) un gourou condamn pour pdophilie. Aprs a je comprends mieux qu'il s'emploie  accuser Jospin et les colos d'tre  l'origine des problmes que nous rencontrons actuellement, il n'en n'est plus  a prs.

----------


## Pyramidev

> D'ailleurs Pierre Gadonneix, PDG d'EDF entre 2004 et 2009 (donc sous Sarkosy) affirme  6'30" dans cette vido - youtube.com/watch?v=2yQijSooMWo - qu'il a pris les commandes de l'entreprise alors qu'on arrivait  la fin du grand programme d'investissement de dveloppement du nuclaire d'EDF lanc par Pierre Messmer en 1974. Pourquoi la fin, tout simplement parce que nous avions une capacit suffisante, excdentaire de 20% en 2004 toujours selon Pierre Gadonneix  11'00" dans la vido mentionne prcdemment. C'est pourquoi EDF a arrt de construire de nouvelles centrales en France sous sa direction. Il ajoute plus loin que pour garder son savoir faire, EDF s'est port vers l'exportation.


J'ai regard les deux tiers de la vido que tu cites :



Il y a pas mal de sujets intressants abords, dont le souci d'taler dans le temps les constructions des centrales pour garder les comptences dans le temps.

Il y a bien des moments dans la vido o Pierre Gadonneix a dit qu'EDF tait en surcapacit. Cependant, entre 1h07m50 et 1h10m21, Pierre Gadonneix a critiqu la vision de Bruxelle et de "certains milieux franais" de rduire la consommation d'nergie lectrique.  1h09m01, il dit : "On peut pas  la fois dire qu'on veut dvelopper les applications de consommation qui pargnent la production de CO2 comme la voiture lectrique, comme le chauffage lectrique, et dire qu'on va baisser la consommation d'lectricit !"

La vido est intressante. Je regarderai le dernier tiers plus tard.

D'ailleurs, un petit hors sujet sur le souci de garder les comptences dans le temps : dans le domaine du dveloppement de logiciels, j'aurais bien aim que les dcideurs aient ce souci aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est dailleur tout le problme des centrales nuclaires. Elles produisent en continu


On peut diminuer la production d'un racteur nuclaire. Chose qui est impossible avec les oliennes ou les panneaux solaires. (en mme temps ils ne risquent pas de trop produire  ::ptdr:: )

Qu'est-ce qu'une nergie pilotable ?



> L'expression est utilise pour mettre l'accent sur la *capacit de certaines sources d'nergie  s'ajuster plus facilement  la demande que d'autres*. Les centrales nuclaires et les centrales  charbon sont connues pour produire de l'nergie pilotable  souhait. Ce n'est pas le cas des systmes de production d'nergie solaire, d'nergie olienne, d'nergie gothermique
> 
> Le nuclaire : la principale source d'nergie pilotable
> *Le nuclaire constitue un bel exemple d'nergie pilotable.* Obtenue  partir de l'uranium, qui est un combustible fissile, l'nergie nuclaire est trs exploite  travers la plante. *Elle doit justement sa place de choix  sa pilotabilit.*
> 
> *Elle est produite pour rpondre  la demande* et ne manque quasiment pas en France o c'est la principale source d'lectricit. L'heure tant  la lutte contre le changement climatique d aux missions de CO2, des voix s'lvent de plus en plus pour dcrier l'exploitation des centrales thermiques nuclaires.


=========
Pour que les panneaux solaires deviennent intressants il faudrait qu'il soit possible de transporter de l'lectricit du dsert Algrien aux nations europennes.
Quitte  avoir des panneaux solaires autant les installer l o il y a du soleil.




> https://twitter.com/martinvars/statu...20317848645633
> Area of Sahara you'd need to cover with solar panels to supply the world's electricity via @IFLScience

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est lka ou je pense que vous ne lisez pas.
> 
> L'energie est dj produite.
> Le problme, c'est qu'on la produit pas au moment ou elle doit tre consomme.
> 
> Toutes les nuits on produit plus qu'on ne consomme... donc c'est de l'nergie qu'on pourrait stocker.


J'ai lu, j'ai mme rpondu  tous vos points, et j'eusse souhait que vous fassiez de mme.

https://www.europeanscientist.com/fr...viable-en-vue/

On ne produit pas plus qu'on ne consomme, on produit  la demande et ce que vous pensez tre une surproduction est export chez nos voisins ... le plus souvent pour y tre stock dans leur barrages.

Vous estimez le cot de construction d'un site de stockage en vous basant sur le prix des batteries de voitures,  alors qu'il existe dj un systme fonctionnel existant (ou pas). 
Pour 40GWh, ce constructeur vous aurait factur 23 Milliard de $, et peut-tre 25 milliards aujourd'hui car le prix du lithium a augment, soit le prix de deux EPR ou de deux porte avion nuclaire de dernire gnration.

40GWh ne reprsentant mme pas la production quotidienne de deux centrales nuclaires, et qui sont rechargs ... avec l'lectricit de vos voisins, qu'ils n'ont plus ? Le stockage ne cre pas d'nergie.




> C'est d'ailleurs tout le problme des centrales nuclaires. Elles produisent en continu, donc sans stockage, elles doivent tre adjointes de solutions intermittentes, ou de solutions de stockage.


De plus en plus Absurde.




> Ca me parait pourtant simple a comprendre...


Vos explications seraient sans doute plus comprhensibles si vous vous donniez la peine d'en faire la dmonstration.




> Et plus on va avancer dans le temps, plus les centrales au charbon, gaz, etc... vont etre interdites.


Cela ne peut pas arriver, sauf dans la tte de quelques illumins, parce plus de la moiti de la production lectrique de l'Europe est d'origine fossile, que la moiti des tats membres a ferm son parc nuclaire et que la part du charbon a cr de 16% en 2022.




> sans solution de stockage longue dure, on ne pourra pas faire face.


Solution de stockage longue dure qui n'existent pas. Sans centrales  charbon, on ne pourra pas faire face et c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'on fait.




> Le tout dans l'optique de lisser au mieux notre consommation.


Dciement ...  Vous voulez dire lisser la production, production qu'on n'a pas pour le plaisir de dpenser 10 fois plus, voila une ide digne de Bruno Lemaire. On devrait aussi lisser les saisons pour optimiser la chose encore plus

----------


## Erviewthink

Laisse tomber ils sont hors sol on ne vit pas dans le mme monde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Laisse tomber ils sont hors sol on ne vit pas dans le mme monde.


Ils vivent dans le monde du Bruno Lemairisme, le monde des grands lettrs ne sachant pas ce qu'est un hectare ou un KWh. Ils te parlent de la transition nergtique comme de la terre promise, en ralit c'est le grand bond en avant de Mao.





> Oui ils ont ferm une centrale qui ne fonctionnait que par intermittence et qui coutait plus cher qu'elle ne rapportait. C'tait crit dans le lien wiki que j'avais dj donn mais apparemment tu tiens  ignorer scrupuleusement tous les arguments qui pourraient gner ta critique gratuite sur le sujet. 40 milliards de dficit selon la Cour des Comptes... on aurait aussi pu accuser Jospin d'tre mauvais gestionnaire en persistant.


Comme vous avez la mmoire courte ou l'alcool mauvais, vous aurez sans doute oubli mes longues dissertations sur SuperPhnix le dcrivant comme une catastrophe industrielle. Ici, je ne me suis prononc ni pour ni contre le sujet de Superphnix, mais vous m'attaquez.
A priori, je dirais que vous tes un dingue.

Vous dbarquez sur le sujet, vous citez France Info signe du niveau, vous parlez de capacit de production dcarbone faisant sans doute rfrence aux oliennes fonctionnant au gaz de schiste amricain ou russe 80% du temps.
Vous ne connaissez mme pas "Halte  la croissance", et vous venez me donner des leons

Accessoirement vous aimez aussi vous rptez, signe apparent de dmence prcoce.




> J'aimerais donc que l'on m'explique comment l'on peut accuser Jospin et les colos d'tre  l'origine de notre perte de marge de scurit de production lectrique (10% tant selon lui correct), alors qu'aprs son  mandat elle tait de 20%.


Vous y rflchirez quand vous serez sobre, et accessoirement vous relirez ce que j'ai cris.




> Je maintiens donc que Comby est un fourbe propagandiste anti colo primaire qui ment sur les chiffres, et qui veut faire rimer "cologie" et "irresponsabilit" en faisant des analogies trompeuses entre dcroissance et imprvoyance. Alors que ceux qui militent pour la dcroissance ou pour l'arrt de la croissance le font prcisment parce qu'ils disent qu'une croissance infinie sur le modle actuel est intenable et qu'il faut se prparer  faire autrement. Ils veulent augmenter nos marges de scurit et non pas les diminuer.


Mais ils les diminuent, et depuis cinq jours on me prtend qu'il faut aussi fermer nos centrales  gaz. C'est juste au dessus, lisez. S'il y a un primaire voir mme un primate dans l'histoire, ce n'est pas Comby.




> Cohn-Bendit en France aujourd'hui c'est  peu prs l'quivalent de Valls... Et j'observe que pour tenter de sauver Comby, tu es oblig de fouiller toi-mme dans d'autres poubelles.


Nul besoin d'aller sur 7x7 ou Ttu, le Rouquin s'est vant sur une mission de grande coute de se faire tripoter la braguette par des petites filles dans les cours de maternelles, donnant des dtails plus prcis dans un de ses bouquins. Il passait galement sur toutes les ondes durant tout le mandat Macron, c'tait  vomir. Mais caractristique du PAF moderne
tonnant que vous ne sachiez pas cela, vous n'avez peut-tre pas la tl.

Comby aurait parl d'un rgime contre le Sida dans un bouquin publi en 1989, il y a prescription. Bouquin que je le lirais nanmoins si j'attrape le sida en allant aux putes.

Et tant que son bouquin n'est pas ddicac par le bon docteur Faucci qui faisait dj truquer des tudes pour vendre de l'AZT  35000$ annuel le traitement (artifice statistique simple: les gens ne mourrait plus du HIV mais du mdicament) et d'autres tudes de notre pass plus rcent, tout va bien.

Mais vous n'avez pas rpondu sur le degr de proximit avec ce gourou, il tait voisin ? il a t inquit par la justice ? Etes-vous sr de ne pas avoir un criminel ou un dlinquant sexuel parmi vos relations, un mec qui bat sa femme, ou la gifle, un mec avec un casier ? vous tes donc coupable par association. Tout comme Wechter, qui connaissait Cohn-Bendit.

Vous tes un petit Robespierre, vous tes la vertu incarne  gomtrie variable contre les forces du mal. Je ne doute pas du sort que vous rserverez  cet infme propagandiste de Comby au tribunal rvolutionnaire des forces du progrs.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis tellement bte que je vais rpondre...

D'un ct vous nous suggrez d'augmenter notre part de nuclaire. A coup de 10Milliard les 1.5GW a va pas tre donn comme facture.

On devrait aussi prner l'indpendance de la France en abolissant nos partenariats avec nos voisins.

De l'autre on a une consomation qui varie dans une journe entre 55 et 120GWh.
55 la nuit en ce moment... 120 lors des pics annuels de consommation.

On a galement une nergie nuclaire que l'on ne peut pas allumer et teindre a la demande. 

Alors moi je veux bien acheter 20 centrales pour produire 30GW de plus... Mais dj a va coter 150 a 200 milliards d'euros... Mais surtout on ne s'en servira que quelques jours par an.


Pour moi, et semble t'il pour d'autres vu les projets qui mergent de partout, plutt que de produire plus on doit limiter l'usage de l'lectricit produite lors des pics.

Pour cela on peut jouer sur plusieurs tableaux:
- baisser la consommation globale, isolation et changement des systmes de chauffe
- temporiser la consommation. Demande aux usagers pro ou non d'attendre un peu pour utiliser le rseau. 
- rcuprer de l'nergie depuis un stockage. a peut tre de l'hydrolique, mais galement des batteries( on parle des batteries des voitures lectriques) ou de stockages de chaleur, etc...

Au final, la stratgie reste toujours la mme...  Lisser les pics de consommations pour viter de faire tomber notre rseau de production.

Et oui, aujourd'hui on a du charbon et du gaz... Mais trs clairement les rgles actuelles ne poussent pas dans cette direction.

----------


## Erviewthink

Ok donc on va faire votre plan on va blinder le pays d'oliennes, de panneaux photovoltaques et de batteries. a va tre gnial.

On criera tous en coeur take that putin dans nos maisons chauffes  15C en plein hiver.

Le rve des punks de notre Dame des Landes, qui sont dj habitus  vivre sous les ponts, va devenir une ralit pour tous les franais.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ils vivent dans le monde du Bruno Lemairisme, le monde des grands lettrs ne sachant pas ce qu'est un hectare ou un KWh. Ils te parlent de la transition nergtique comme de la terre promise, en ralit c'est le grand bond en avant de Mao.
> 
> Comme vous avez la mmoire courte ou l'alcool mauvais, vous aurez sans doute oubli mes longues dissertations sur SuperPhnix le dcrivant comme une catastrophe industrielle. Ici, je ne me suis prononc ni pour ni contre le sujet de Superphnix, mais vous m'attaquez.
> A priori, je dirais que vous tes un dingue.


Je ne t'attaque pas sur SuperPhnix, je disais simplement qu'on ne pouvait pas accuser "Jospin et ses colos" d'avoir amoindri nos capacits de production lectrique en ayant pris la dcision de fermer SuperPhnix, puisque comme tu le dis justement c'tait une catastrophe industrielle. Mais voil, tu tenais absolument  dfendre les propos de Comby pour qui nos problmes actuels proviennent de cette poque et tu t'es laiss aller  la facilit sans te rendre compte que cet argument tait stupide.




> Vous dbarquez sur le sujet, vous citez France Info signe du niveau, vous parlez de capacit de production dcarbone faisant sans doute rfrence aux oliennes fonctionnant au gaz de schiste amricain ou russe 80% du temps.
> ...
> Accessoirement vous aimez aussi vous rptez, signe apparent de dmence prcoce.
> 
> Vous y rflchirez quand vous serez sobre, et accessoirement vous relirez ce que j'ai cris.
> 
> ...S'il y a un primaire voir mme un primate dans l'histoire, ce n'est pas Comby.
> 
> Nul besoin d'aller sur 7x7 ou Ttu, le Rouquin s'est vant sur une mission de grande coute de se faire tripoter la braguette par des petites filles dans les cours de maternelles, donnant des dtails plus prcis dans un de ses bouquins. Il passait galement sur toutes les ondes durant tout le mandat Macron, c'tait  vomir. Mais caractristique du PAF moderne
> ...


Oui je me rpte pour bien prciser ce dont je parle. J'aime bien montrer les contradictions des pseudo penseurs/intellectuels dont le but est de faire des amalgames, et qui ne sont au final que des influenceurs de bas niveau trop presss et trop imbus d'eux-mmes pour produire une rhtorique cohrente qui rsiste  l'analyse. Au final ce n'est que du vent, de la propagande, du brouillage, de l'enfumage.

Donc chacun son truc, je te laisses faire tes mlanges entre Bruno Lemaire, la transition nergtique, la terre promise, Mao, et Comby comme nouveau prophte. Quant  tes insultes elles m'amusent, c'est toujours signe d'impuissance. Si tu n'aimes pas tre contredit, fais plus attention  ce que tu cris, vites aussi de dfendre l'indfendable pour prserver tes nerfs apparemment trs fragiles.   

Pour le reste, tu n'aimes pas Cohn-Bendit, a tombe bien moi non plus. Mais je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'il vient faire dans cette histoire. Enfin c'est assez cocasse de dire que je me rpte quand de ton ct tu t'obstines  citer systmatiquement ses crits pour contrebalancer ceux de Comby. Et non je ne leur rserve aucun sort au tribunal rvolutionnaire, je les ignore tout simplement l'un comme l'autre, c'est la pire des condamnations qu'ils redoutent, et le mieux que nous ayons  faire pour gagner du temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors moi je veux bien acheter 20 centrales pour produire 30GW de plus... Mais dj a va coter 150 a 200 milliards d'euros... Mais surtout on ne s'en servira que quelques jours par an.


Des pays comme l'Allemagne et la Suisse aimeraient bien que la France produise plus d'nergie nuclaire, malheureusement la production Franaise d'nergie nuclaire a baisse  ::(: .

 ::fleche::  Nuclaire : lAllemagne va prolonger deux centrales et blme la France
 ::fleche::  La Suisse suspendue au sort nuclaire franais

L'Allemagne a diminue ses importations de gaz russe, donc elle pourrait augmenter ses importations d'lectricit Franaise. (et ce n'est probablement pas le seul pays proche dans ce cas l)
Surtout que c'est de l'nergie nuclaire donc le top du top au niveau de l'nergie verte.  :+1: 




> - baisser la consommation globale, isolation et changement des systmes de chauffe


La consommation d'lectricit ne va probablement pas baisser, vu que l'UE veut nous forcer  acheter des voitures lectriques.




> Et oui, aujourd'hui on a du charbon et du gaz... Mais trs clairement les rgles actuelles ne poussent pas dans cette direction.


Les pays de l'UE n'importent plus de gaz Russe, alors des centrales  charbon ont du tre relances en urgence.
Les USA aimeraient bien qu'on importe leur gaz de merde, donc l'UE va investir massivement pour pouvoir en acheter.

Au final les pays s'en foutent de l'cologie.
Il y a eu des actes d'coterrorismes envers Nord Stream 1 et Nord Stream 2 et personne n'en parle, alors que c'est catastrophique.
Tous les pays doivent se dire que l'ordre de sabotage a t donn par les USA et ils ne veulent pas de problme.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ok donc on va faire votre plan on va blinder le pays d'oliennes, de panneaux photovoltaques et de batteries. a va tre gnial.
> 
> On criera tous en coeur take that putin dans nos maisons chauffes  15C en plein hiver.
> 
> Le rve des punks de notre Dame des Landes, qui sont dj habitus  vivre sous les ponts, va devenir une ralit pour tous les franais.


Je n'ai pas dit cela et tu le sais.

Depuis quelques posts je ne parle presque que de nuclaire.

Tu ne pourras jamais faire concider une nergie stable avec une consomation variable.

Le nuclaire doit donc tre utilis en parallle d'autres sources d'nergies pour crer cette variabilit.

Soit des sources pilotables ( charbon, gaz, hydrolique)
Soit des stockage d'nergie pralablement stockee ( hydrolique suite  pompage, batteries, chaleur)

L hydrogne tant  cheval sur les 2 crneaux puisquon peut  la fois la stocker et l'utiliser comme un carburant fossile et la produire.

Comme on doit se passer du gaz et du charbon, il ne nous reste que l'hydrogene, l'hydrolique rechargeable et la chaleur comme systme d'ajustement.
L'hydrolique est dj en capacit max... Il faut donc dvelopper l'une et/ou l'autre des solutions restantes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le nuclaire doit donc tre utilis en parallle d'autres sources d'nergies pour crer cette variabilit.


Je pense que personne n'a dit le contraire.
Il faudrait un mix nergtique du genre :
- 80% nuclaire
- 20% autres

Comme a il y a aura de l'hydraulique, du solaire, de l'olien et tout le monde sera content.
Il faudrait galement utiliser des racteurs nuclaires pour produire de l'hydrogne, histoire d'augmenter nos exportations.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je suis tellement bte que je vais rpondre...
> 
> D'un ct vous nous suggrez d'augmenter notre part de nuclaire. A coup de 10Milliard les 1.5GW a va pas tre donn comme facture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est peut-tre de la btise, effectivement, ou alors de la malhonntet, mais je ne pense pas. 




> On devrait aussi prner l'indpendance de la France en abolissant nos partenariats avec nos voisins.


C'est stupide.




> Alors moi je veux bien acheter 20 centrales pour produire 30GW de plus... Mais dj a va coter 150 a 200 milliards d'euros... Mais surtout on ne s'en servira que quelques jours par an


Personne au monde ne peut construire 20 racteurs nuclaires en France en moins de 20 ans. Pas mme les chinois qui en construisent actuellement 20 et en ont planifis 50 .. ce qui peut paratre gigantesque mais n'est rien au regard des besoins et des capacits de cet immense pays. Ou alors que l'on m'explique comment.
Point important, ce simple fait invalide d'ailleurs tout le Jancovinisme et son ide d'amortissement ( ressorts) de la dcroissance.

Donc c'est idiot.




> Au final, la stratgie reste toujours la mme...  Lisser les pics de consommations pour viter de faire tomber notre rseau de production.


On ne peut justement pas lisser la consommation, principale raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas lisser la production. C'est totalement idiot.




> Et oui, aujourd'hui on a du charbon et du gaz... Mais trs clairement les rgles actuelles ne poussent pas dans cette direction.


Vous pensez que l'on peut changer les ralits physiques avec des dcrets. Quand les gens iront rclamer des comptes  Paris avec des fusils parce que leur famille meurt de froid, les rgles changeront.

----------


## ddoumeche

Edit : 




> Je les ignore tout simplement l'un comme l'autre, c'est la pire des condamnations qu'ils redoutent, et le mieux que nous ayons  faire pour gagner du temps.


Voila enfin une bonne rsolution pour cette anne 2023.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ddoumeche



> En mars 1974, Georges Pompidou dcide dacclrer ce dveloppement alors que les centrales thermiques  combustibles fossiles fournissent  lpoque prs de 65% de llectricit franaise. Un programme de construction de trs grande ampleur est lanc : 54 racteurs, dune puissance cumule de plus de 55 000 MW (55 GW), sont construits dans les annes 1970 et 1980, leur cot de construction total atteignant lquivalent de plus de 65 milliards deuros actuels(5).


Nous pouvons tout  fait le faire... C'est une question de moyen.
2 a 5 ans de formation intensive de plusieurs milliers de personnes en parallle des demandes d'urbanisme.
5 ans de construction.

Aprs ce n'est pas sr que l'on veuille mettre les moyens... Mais le bouclier energetique nous a cot environ 20 a 30 milliard en 2022. Soit entre 2 a 5 centrales pour une puissance de 3 a 7.5GW.


Et si, erwietink prne l'augmentation du nuclaire. Donc l construction de plus de centrales.
L'quation est simple, si on supprime les centrales fossiles, il faut bien produire autre chose.
Soit on prend une nergie stable comme le nuclaire et il faut rediriger les excdents de production vers du stockage.
Soit on adjoint d'autres nergies pilotable  trouver... Et on en revient au stockage. Soit d'nergie finale en batterie soit de carburant type hydrogne, soit de chaleur.

----------


## ddoumeche

> En mars 1974, Georges Pompidou dcide dacclrer ce dveloppement alors que les centrales thermiques  combustibles fossiles fournissent  lpoque prs de 65% de llectricit franaise. Un programme de construction de trs grande ampleur est lanc : 54 racteurs, dune puissance cumule de plus de 55 000 MW (55 GW), sont construits dans les annes 1970 et 1980, leur cot de construction total atteignant lquivalent de plus de 65 milliards deuros actuels(5).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nous pouvons tout  fait le faire... C'est une question de moyen.
> 2 a 5 ans de formation intensive de plusieurs milliers de personnes en parallle des demandes d'urbanisme.
> 5 ans de construction.



On peut toujours se baser sur la production aronautique d'avant guerre et en conclure qu'en mettant les moyens, l'on pourrait construire 200 avions rafale par an. Mais les choses voluent et la fabrication d'un avion prend aujourd'hui entre un six mois et un an. Votre source est par ailleurs incorrecte : les 54 racteurs nuclaires franais furent construit entre 1972 (Bugey-2) et 2002 (Civaux-2).

Je rappelle les mots de Polgrion, Areva (Framatome) a conut un racteur, l'EPR, inconstructible car dmesurment compliqu, it irralisable en moins de 20 ans. Cette usine  gaz merveille d'ingniosit rclame une norme surface au sol, dispose de deux (!) enceintes en bton empchant les chutes d'avions comme si cela risquait de se produire, de 4(!) centres de commande, 700 modles (!) de portes et surtout de 13 300 types (!) de robinetteries diffrentes. 
A croire que chacun de ses robinets fut conut pour tre ralis artisanalement. Si vous pensiez que des problmes de soudures (40% durent tre refaites) expliquaient les dboires de ce chantier, rassurez-vous c'est bien pire que cela.

Aussi, les premires chantiers lancs par EDF aprs le rachat d'Areva en faillite, furent la rationalisation du planning des intervenants (13000 personnes sur le chantier) et le redesign complet de l'EPR en EPR2  vue de simplification. Mais rien ne dit que ces EPR2 dont les tudes ne sont pas finalises pourront tre construit en 15 ans, compte tenu de la taille de ces difices infernaux pharaoniques.
Ce qui les rend donc invendable  l'tranger, mais aussi inenvisageable en grande srie en moins de 20 ans, ce qui explique sans doute pourquoi Siemens s'est dsengag du projet vers 1999, et qu'Areva n'arrivait tout juste  faire deux sries de 2 EPR en europe.
On ne pourra pas non plus bnficier de l'effet de srie car 20 EPR2 en parallle signifie que toutes les quipes seront monopolises sur les mmes tches en mme temps, il faudrait donc former 260 000 personnes.

Reste toutefois l'ide que vous semblez suggrer qui est de se diriger vers des REP (racteur  eau pressuris) du palier N4 comme celui de Chooz et de demander  la filire industrielle d'adapter sa production. Ce qui serait moins onreux mais ncessiterait galement 2 ans d'tudes afin de ractualiser les plans, 5 ans pour choisir les sites et adapter la filire, en tant optimiste.
La construction de Chooz ayant pris 10 ans, avec des quipes bien rodes, or on parlerait ici de construire 2x10 sites (ou 4x5 ?) en parallle avec des dbutants, ce qui prendra bien 25 ans en tant large.

En outre, cela signifie jeter l'EPR  la poubelle ( moins de doubler les quipes de construction) et rester avec un modle de racteur des annes 80. Tout cela pour rpondre  un besoin situ  la marge ... ou pour produire de l'hydrogne "vert" ? c'est de la folie, aussi EDF va clairement refuser.

Quand on veut on peut, sauf quand on ne peut pas. Ca y'en a pas possible.




> Aprs ce n'est pas sr que l'on veuille mettre les moyens... Mais le bouclier nergetique nous a cot environ 20 a 30 milliard en 2022. Soit entre 2 a 5 centrales pour une puissance de 3 a 7.5GW.


La hausse des prix de l'lectricit n'a pas t perdu pour tout le monde. Il serait plus judicieux de savoir qui en a profit de ces marges frauduleuses et le leur reprendre, quitte  provoquer des morts accidentelles, que de faire des plans sur la comte.
_Follow the money_




> Et si, erwietink prne l'augmentation du nuclaire. Donc l construction de plus de centrales.
> L'quation est simple, si on supprime les centrales fossiles, il faut bien produire autre chose..


Je ne suis pas Erviewthink et nos agendas sont diffrents.

Mais on ne supprimera jamais les nergies fossiles, sauf dans la ttes de quelques illumins, parce plus de la moiti de la production lectrique de l'Europe est d'origine fossile, que la moiti des tats membres a ferm son parc nuclaire et que la part du charbon a cr de 16% en 2022.

Selon Jeff Currie un analyste de la Goldman Sachs, malgr 3,8 trillions d'investissements dans les renouvelables, la part des nergies fossiles dans la production d'nergie est passe de 82%  81% en 10 ans , et est revenu  82% cette anne. C'est donc un bide complet, faute en est  la productivit catastrophique des renouvelables.

Les 81 millions d'idiots ayant vot pour Joe Bidon et sa promesse de satisfaire 50% (!) des besoins nergtiques des tats-unis avec des panneaux solaires en seront pour leurs frais. Certes beaucoup taient morts et s'en moquent, mais ce n'est pas une raison.




> Soit on prend une nergie stable comme le nuclaire et il faut rediriger les excdents de production vers du stockage.


Le stockage sera  grande chelle, les oliennes fonctionneront sans vent et Iter produira de l'lectricit quand les poules auront des dents, 
Si vous me donnez des moyens et un budget illimit, je suis moi aussi capable de vous produire une nergie propre, abondante, inpuisable, verte et non polluante  partir de quelques centaines d'hectares de canne  sucre grce  un dispositif rvolutionnaire de mon invention.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Mais on ne supprimera jamais les nergies fossiles, sauf dans la ttes de quelques illumins, parce plus de la moiti de la production lectrique de l'Europe est d'origine fossile, que la moiti des tats membres a ferm son parc nuclaire et que la part du charbon a cr de 16% en 2022.


Salut,

Je suis d'accord sur "on ne supprimera jamais les nergies fossiles, (...)" et pour le climat (et l'avenir de notre espce) en gnral, c'est trs dommage.
Mais c'est bien plus compliqu que la volont des uns ou des autres, ou bien qu'une faisabilit technique: les nergies fossiles vont de toutes manires disparaitre naturellement, parce que non renouvellables  l'chelle de notre espce.
On a dj du mal a considrer comme acceptable d'envisager le stockage de dchets nuclaires pendant qq milliers d'annes, je nous vois mal attendre 50 millions d'annes que le bon ptrole veuille bien se reformer qq part (si cela tait possible).
Les gisements de ptrole conventionnels ont dj dpass leur maximum d'extraction (sinon, personne irait se faire chier avec les gaz de schistes, sables bituminueux, et autres) et la production va de toutes manires dcroitre lentement mais surement durant les dizaines d'annes qui viennent.
Mme punition pour toutes les ressources (cruciales pourtant) que l'on extrait de la terre, avec des dates de premption plus ou moins tales dans le temps.

Le drame est aussi que le ptrole est ncessaire - hormis la partie carburant -  une norme part des choses qui font notre vie d'aujourd'hui via l'industrie chimique. Et je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ait ici aussi un plan B.

Un autre drame est que la manire dont sont calculs les stocks de ptrole encore disponibles relve - si j'ai bien pig et si ce que j'coute ou lis est fiable - du pur "dlire": grosso merdo, les pays producteurs annoncent leur stock en dclarant avoir bien fait leur devoir comme de gentils petits lves disciplins, en utilisant des mthodes approuves par la communaut internationales, et sans avoir de comptes  rendre a qui que ce soit / sans vrification d'une "entit indpendante".
Quand on voit la belle bande de margoulins qui constitue ces pays, on peut se douter de la validit de ces dclarations.
Carbone 4 (le truc du trs dtest J.M. Jancovici) a dans ses rangs des anciens du secteur "prospection" de l'industrie ptrolire (peut tre veulent-ils racheter leurs mes?), et leur avis serait que les dclarations de "stocks" seraient sur-values d'un montant quivalent de la production annuelle de l'Arabie Saoudite.

Je lis dans beaucoup des discussions que toute l'attention semble focalise autour de "comment produire de l'lectricit" (pour simplifier), alors que ce n'est qu'une facette du problme.
Le truc qui vient, le gros "machin" qui nous arrive dessus dans mme pas 50 ans, c'est un dfi norme, qui touche tout ce sur quoi on a bti nos socits actuelles.
Mme l'lvation des tempratures dans 10, 25 ou 30 ans n'est qu'une facette du problme (note: il est dj certain que l'on sera a +2).
On va avoir de plus en plus de problmes a rgler, de dfis a surmonter, de plus en plus difficiles, avec de moins en moins de moyens et de ressources, et de moins en moins de temps pour y arriver.

Srieusement, j'espre de tout mon coeur que Jancovici et co. ne sont qu'une bande de tartuffes alarmistes et trop srs de leur science, et que rien de tout cela ne va complment se raliser.
Et vous aurez bien le droit de vous foutre de ma gueule de l'avoir "cru"  un moment, et je ne vous en voudrais pas. Je sourirais bien volontiers en coutant vos blagues  mon encontre.
Sinon, nous, nos enfants et petit-enfants, avons bien peu d'avenir.

----------


## pmithrandir

ddoumeche, je ne comprend pas cette ide... Arriver a garder le regard fier en assenant, "c'est impossible" de faire en 10 ans quelque chose qui a dj t ralis.. me parait relever de l'excroquerie intellectuelle.

Nul besoin de grande dmonstration, c'est dj fait. A part de nier l'histoire, ca me parait assez bizarre comme attitude.
Mme chose pour le stockage, nul besoin de tes solutions moqueueses... on a dj des solutions de stockage existantes(hydraulique) et en construction (stockage de chaleur par exemple)


Alors oui, ca ne sera peut etre pas un EPR comme flammanville, mais bon... c'est le mme kwh en sortie de rseau.

De plus, vous citez une srie de bizarrerie sur ce chantier. Mais je suis sur qu'il en existe beaucoup d'autres. L'administration et l'imagination des consultants tant sans limite.

Ce que j'observe de mon cot, c'est une politique d'externalisation, qui gnre pourtant une perte de comptence et des couts importants, adosse a un projet manifestement trop complexe.

Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi un projet, avec assez d'argent, ne pourrait pas mettre en oeuvre un projet bien meilleur.


Petit exemple des mfaits de l'externalisation.
Un prestataire fait une application A.
Un prestataire B aimerait ajouter une fonction dessus et demande l'accs au code source.
Refus du prestataire B, car mme si le code source appartient au client, a ne l'arrange pas trop.

Autre exemple
Le client demande la ralisation d'une application.
Une telle application est en cours de dev par le prestataire A
Un salari du prestataire B le sait... mais ne le dit pas, car autrement prestataire B n'aura pas sa part du gateau en construisant une belle copie de cette application.


A l'chelle d'une entreprise du CAC 40, c'est des dizaines de pourcentage d'efficacit qui se perdent sur un bte conflit de loyaut.

Regardez les entreprises de la tech, celles qui produisent quelque chose. Elles ont internalis tout le cur de leur mtier. Parce que c'est la qu'on fait de l'argent et des conomies.



Donnez donc un objectif de 20 centrales disponible dans 15 ans a n'importe quel entreprise, et un budget consquent... et elle russira son pari.
Avec quelques annes, il y a peu de choses que l'argent ne peut rsoudre.
Manque de comptence : 2 ou 3 ans de formation en apprentissage.
Manque de bras : salaire plus levs
Manque de matriaux : on les paye plus cher ou on donne une priorit lgale.
Manque de terrain : on legifre pour obtenir les terrains necessaires et on indemnise grassement les personnes lses.

Etc...

Et encore une fois, l'argent est la. Si on sait dpenser 20 a 30milliard en 1 an, qu'on sait dpenser 140 Milliard d'euros contre le covid en 2 ans, je pense qu'on peut dpenser 80 milliard sur 10 ans pour notre indpendance nergtique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis d'accord sur "on ne supprimera jamais les nergies fossiles, (...)" et pour le climat (et l'avenir de notre espce) en gnral, c'est trs dommage.


Cette thorie n'a jamais t prouve, et comme les membres franais du Giec les plus mdiatiss sont des physiciens modlisateurs du climat salaris du Commissariat  l'Energie Atomique, je la prend avec circonspection. C'est d'ailleurs leur officine, le LSCE, qui produit les prvisions les plus alarmistes du monde.

On peut tre oppos avec ce point de vue, nanmoins :
que la France opte tout ou partie pour des centrales  charbon n'aura aucun impact mesurable sur les missions de GES, on parle de +0.003c  l'horizon 2100 si l'hypothse du Giec est exacteon ne supprimera jamais les nergies fossiles, parce que beaucoup de renouvelables ne font pas leur taf et dpendent du gaz naturel (+50% en 20 ans) dont l'avenir est compromis. Si les cologistes veulent sauver le climat et leurs prcieux renouvelables, leur seule solution est d'exploiter le gaz de schiste en europe mme. Car le gaz de schiste amricain est beaucoup trop cher.
Un choix cornlien qu'ils ne n'accepterons pas de faire, leur avenir est donc trs compromis et Scholtz vient de leur claquer la porte au nez.les europens prvoient un changement massif de mode de propulsion pour des voitures lectriques "non polluantes", or ils dpendent des nergies fossiles. Il y a contradiction dans les termes mme.





> Mais c'est bien plus compliqu que la volont des uns ou des autres, ou bien qu'une faisabilit technique: les nergies fossiles vont de toutes manires disparaitre naturellement, parce que non renouvelables  l'chelle de notre espce.


On est encore trs trs trs loin de la disparition des nergies fossiles, et si notre espce gage son avenir  100 ans sur des technologies inefficaces en y dpensant une nergie considrable, elle ne s'en sortira jamais. La banque Mondiale avait estim le cot de la transition vers du 100% renouvelable  l'quivalent de la dette mondiale, soit 226 000 milliards de dollars.
Somme qui aurait bien sur inclus l'extraction et l'utilisation des trois quarts des ressources restantes  cette fin.




> On a dj du mal a considrer comme acceptable d'envisager le stockage de dchets nuclaires pendant qq milliers d'annes,


Cela n'a gure d'importance tant que ces dchets ne sont pas en pleine nature comme les 26000 fts immergs par la Grande Bretagne dans l'Atlantique ou la fosse des Casquets, ou dans des sites dont on a perdu le contrle comme la mine de sel de Asse, Hanford dont les bassins de rtention fuient dans le fleuve Columbia et d'autres.

Personnellement je suis contre le nuclaire, encore faut-il faire les bons choix permettant d'en sortir. Ce n'est pas l'optique qui a t prise depuis 20 ans, ni par les verts ni l'tat. Parce qu'on fait croire aux franais que leur missions ont la moindre importance.




> Je nous vois mal attendre 50 millions d'annes que le bon ptrole veuille bien se reformer qq part (si cela tait possible).
> Les gisements de ptrole conventionnels ont dj dpass leur maximum d'extraction (sinon, personne irait se faire chier avec les gaz de schistes, sables bituminueux, et autres) et la production va de toutes manires dcroitre lentement mais surement durant les dizaines d'annes qui viennent.


La production de ptrole conventionnel baisse parce qu'on ne prospecte pas, qu'on ne met pas en exploitation des puits peu rentables  l'heure actuel. La consommation elle a dpass son niveau de 2008 donc il n'y a pas de pic de ptrole. Et il n'y en aura probablement jamais.
Mais on en gaspille beaucoup c'est certain.

Il ne faut s'inquiter outre mesure, car les nergies renouvelables inpuisables non polluantes existent dj, et je ne parle pas de la biomasse.




> Mme punition pour toutes les ressources (cruciales pourtant) que l'on extrait de la terre, avec des dates de premption plus ou moins tales dans le temps.


Ce n'est parce que le cuivre se fait rare, ou que certaines terres rares ne sont plus disponibles pour fabriquer des lampes  LED que notre avenir en sera chang.




> Carbone 4 (le truc du trs dtest J.M. Jancovici) a dans ses rangs des anciens du secteur "prospection" de l'industrie ptrolire (peut tre veulent-ils racheter leurs mes?), et leur avis serait que les dclarations de "stocks" seraient sur-values d'un montant quivalent de la production annuelle de l'Arabie Saoudite.


Carbone 4, dont le fameux Jancovici est un lobbyiste du nuclaire depuis 30 ans, qui enseigne  sa sauce  l'cole des Mines o sont forms tous les ingnieurs du CEA, mais qui ne sait pas ce qui sort les puits de ptrole et de gaz de schistes ? il dfend son bifteck, mais je prendrais les dires de ce cercle de pense avec beaucoup de rserves.

Il y a deux coles, les pragmatiques (conomistes, industriels, inventeurs, agronomes, historiens ...)  et les malthusianistes (Malthus, Meadows, Sauvy, romanciers, scnaristes de films, CEA) et ces deux l se mnent une guerre idologique depuis le XIXme sicle et l'invention du rationalisme. Les uns prvoient des catastrophes et les autres trouvent des solutions. 

Ce qui est sans fin, car la branche europenne d'Homo Sapiens est une espce anxieuse, mme si vous le rimplanter ailleurs. L'africain et le smite ne s'angoissent pas tant.
Et actuellement les franais qui taient les plus rationalistes et entreprenants sont devenus malthusiens et dpressifs.




> Je lis dans beaucoup des discussions que toute l'attention semble focalise autour de "comment produire de l'lectricit" (pour simplifier), alors que ce n'est qu'une facette du problme.


Pas faux.




> Le truc qui vient, le gros "machin" qui nous arrive dessus dans mme pas 50 ans, c'est un dfi norme, qui touche tout ce sur quoi on a bti nos socits actuelles.


Oui oui, le Groenland va fondre, Bordeaux sera sous les eaux, New York sera sous les eaux, Jakarta sera sous les eaux (c'est trs probable), la cote basque va s'effondrer dans la mer, la Hollande et le Mont blanc seront sous les eaux. La moiti de la fort franaise va mourir (la dure de vie moyenne d'un arbre tant de 50 ans, on replante une espce plus rsistante),
Une prospective des annes 70 mme affirmait que la Louisiane et les grandes plaines amricaines seraient noyes. Cela ressemble beaucoup  l'ancien testament,  la vache folle ou la psychose du covid.

_"The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by an endless series of hobgoblins, most of them imaginary."_ -- H.L. Mencken




> Et vous aurez bien le droit de vous foutre de ma gueule de l'avoir "cru"  un moment, et je ne vous en voudrais pas. Je sourirais bien volontiers en coutant vos blagues  mon encontre.
> Sinon, nous, nos enfants et petit-enfants, avons bien peu d'avenir.


Vous pouvez toujours vous alarmer, surtout si vous tes expos  un certain discours anxiogne, mais en pratique c'est sans effet de quelque sorte que ce soit. 

Si l'humanit veut perdurer, elle devrait dj commencer par changer son urbanisme car il fait de plus en plus chaud dans les villes surtout les grandes mgalopoles contemporaines. Par mieux grer ses dchets, son eau, et rduire sa consommation de ptrole en optant pour des moteurs plus sobres qui existent dj.
Opter pour des mthodes de cultures plus "sophistiqus' comme l'agriculture de conservation des sols (en ralit une remise  jour des mthodes des anciens) car la culture intensive et le Bio ont montr leurs limites, mais c'est en court.

Rien de tout cela n'est insurmontable, et ce n'est pas un problme d'lectricit voir mme d'nergie.

En France, ma descendance n'a pas d'avenir faute d'tre haut fonctionnaire. Reste la Floride et ses maisons couleurs pastel, l'Afrique, ou l'Australie o il y fait trs chaud l't comme depuis la nuit des temps.

----------

